# 

## Mikolaj5

Witajcie,

W licznych w tym dziale postach pada pytanie "za ile" można zrobić tani system inteligentnego domu (stawia je potencjalny inwestor nie znający tej dziedziny), pada często słuszna odpowiedź/pytanie "a z czego ma się taka instalacja składać?" (odpowiada instalator / profesjonalista). Jednak ... forumowiczom reprezentującym tą profesjonalną stronę zwrócił bym uwagę jak w mało komfortowej sytuacji jest inwestor. No bo niby skąd ma wiedzieć? Można poczytać, zdobyć podstawową wiedzę, zastanowić się nad swoimi potrzebami - słusznie. Niemniej ... drodzy forumowicze, po kilku dniach przeglądania tej części forum, stron, serwisów o domach inteligentnych, a zwłaszcza tej części forum, człowiek jest totalnie skołowany i niewiele rozumie z zawiłości systemowych , a nawet całkiem poważnie zastanawia się czy decydować się na taką "inteligentną instalację". 

Przechodząc do sedna sprawy  - pytanie do forumowiczów profesjontalistów (i nie tylko) dusponując hipotetycznym budżetem 15 tys PLN - co mogę otrzymać? Jakie elementy/funkcje systemy byście polecili? Jaki system, na jakich urządzeniach?

Krótki opis domu który chcę osiągnąć - Dom  ENERGOOSZCZĘDNY (5-7 litrowy), EFEKTYWNY (prostota, mało sprzątania, proste utrzymanie, przemyślane szczegóły), EKONOMICZNY (w budowie i utrzymaniu)
	Dwa pełne piętra, poddasze nieużytkowe, prosta bryła, bez wykuszy, balkonów itp.
	Garaż nieogrzewany odizolowany od reszty domu
	Tarasy i wiata drewniane odizolowane od domu
	Płyta fundamentowa (ocieplenie do ustalenia, raczej XPS 20cm, dozbrojona, beton wysokiej klasy)
	Silikat 24/18cm, izolacja ścian 20/25 cm (do ustalenia)
	Strop piętra drewniany, izolacja ułożona bezpośrednio na stropie około 50 cm (do ustalenia)
	Ogrzewanie piecem gazowym, ogrzewanie podłogowe (parter) i ścienne (piętro)
	Rekuperacja, GWC (glikolowy?)
	Brak kominka, likwidacja kominów  wentylacyjnych, przewód spalinowy do pieca
	Duże przeszklenia na południu i części strony zachodniej (tam okna o średnim U + rolety), okna wschód i zachód niskie U, montaż w ociepleniu, okien na północy brak

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## dendrytus

> dusponując hipotetycznym budżetem *15 tys PLN* - co mogę otrzymać? Jakie elementy/funkcje systemy byście polecili? Jaki system, na jakich urządzeniach?


 Za takie pieniądze to masz rozdzielnie i trochę kabli.
Te 15 tys to masz tylko na ID?
Ile przeznacza czasz na elektrykę( ile punktów, ile obwodów/bezpieczników), alarm, ogrzewanie (komfort czy oszczędności), RTV/LAN, osprzęt elektryczny(gniazdka +włączniki) i gadżety.
Rolety czy żaluzje?
Ile pomieszczeń z ogrzewaniem?
ID do komfort, szpan i trochę oszczędności w okolicach 5% na ogrzewaniu i świetle. Jeśli ktoś pisze, że ID to oszczędności i podaje liczbę większą niż 8% to jest albo ignorantem albo oszustem albo jedno i drugie czyli marketingowcem.

PS.
IB - inteligentny budynek czyli biura, urzędy, szkoły dają oszczędności na energii do 30%-40%. 





> Jednak ... forumowiczom reprezentującym tą profesjonalną stronę zwrócił  bym uwagę jak w mało komfortowej sytuacji jest inwestor. No bo niby skąd ma wiedzieć?


Skoro ty nie wiesz, to skąd my mamy to wiedzieć co chcesz.
Każda funkcja/bajer, to dodatkowa kasa od 100-1000 PLN i więcej.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Przechodząc do sedna sprawy  - pytanie do forumowiczów profesjontalistów (i nie tylko) dusponując hipotetycznym budżetem 15 tys PLN - co mogę otrzymać? Jakie elementy/funkcje systemy byście polecili? Jaki system, na jakich urządzeniach? ...


 A czy Ty się zastanawiałeś ile kosztuje dobrze zrobiona instalacja elektryczna dla takiego "przeciętnego domu" jak Twój. Mówimy tutaj o :
- oświetlenie wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne (nie tylko żyrandol na pokój ale coś więcej),
- gniazda wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne 
- rtv-sat (można tutaj troszkę rozbudować coś o ponad podstawy)
- alarm (nie tylko podstawowy ale z możliwością "lekkiego" informowania na phona oraz kompatybilność wszelkich silników i sterowanie nimi poprzez alarm)
- domofon, vodeofon,
- a gdzie tutaj teraz osprzęt elektryczny i do videofonów oraz urządzenia do rtv-sat?

To tylko część co może mieścić się w "podstawowej" ale dobrze zrobionej instalacji elektrycznej i uwierz mi, że za owe 15k to takiej nie dostaniesz (nawet za sam materiał).
Bądźmy realistami a nie czytajmy bzdury, że można zrobić instalację elektryczną za 5k (na domek jednorodzinny) ale po "głośnej dyskusji forumowicz nam zdradza, że z ... materiałów ukradzionych sikkk.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Przyjmijmy następujące założenie do wspomnianego budżetu nie wliczają się:
Wykonanie w porządnym standardzie elektryki, oświetlenia wewnętrznego i zewnętrznego, gniazdek.
Wykonanie prostej instalacji rtv/sat, alarmu, podłączeń domofon, videofon.

Odpowiadając na kilka pytań powyżej. 1) Rolety. 2) Nie wiem jeszcze ile pomieszczeń będzie z ogrzewaniem 3) Od ID oczekiwał bym "komfortu" na pewno nie szpanu, raczej też nie dodatkowych oszczędności.

Więc odnosząc się do wypowiedzi dendrytusa, szukam poniekąd podpowiedzi ze strony profesjonalistów w co warto "zainwestować"? co da największy komfort?(odnosząc się do Waszych doświadczeń), na co warto przeznaczyć ten budżet?, co rozbudowywać?

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## dendrytus

> Przyjmijmy następujące założenie do wspomnianego budżetu nie wliczają się:
> Wykonanie w porządnym standardzie elektryki, oświetlenia wewnętrznego i zewnętrznego, gniazdek.


Co to znaczy w porządnym standardzie? 
Nie da się tego tak rozdzielić.
W normalnej instalacji masz np. rozdzielnię 48 pól lub dwie po 48 pół. W systemach przewodowych jest na ogół powyżej 300. 
Koszt rozdzielni 48 pól 150 zł, 300 pól to już 2 500 zł
Małą rozdzielnię wkujesz w ścianę, dużą musisz gdzieś postawić.
Do tego dochodzą np zugi nawet w pożadnej instalacji praktycznie się ich nie używa.
Jeden zug to około 3 zł(w zależności od firmy). W IB koszt wszystkich zugów to 500 - 1000 zł i więcej.
tak wygląda zwykłą rozdzielnia

a tak od IB






Do tego dochodzą spore różnice w oprzewodowaniu domu.



> Wykonanie prostej instalacji rtv/sat, alarmu, podłączeń domofon, videofon.


To jak ty sobie to wyobrażasz? Chiński sterownik z allegro? 

Cytat z Wikipedii



> *Inteligentny budynek* posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden,* zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami*. Dzięki informacjom pochodzącym z różnych elementów systemu, budynek może reagować na zmiany środowiska wewnątrz i na zewnątrz, co prowadzi do maksymalizacji funkcjonalności, komfortu i bezpieczeństwa oraz minimalizacji kosztów eksploatacji i modernizacji.





> co da największy komfort?


 Odpowiednio duży worek pieniędzy przed realizacją projektu.

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inteligentny_budynek

----------


## Mikolaj5

deandrytus:
Dyskusja jest o rzeczach ogólnych. Jeśli mam małą rozdzielnię, to do dużej muszę dopłacić - zmniejsza się budżet o któym wspominam.
Nie wiem co to zug, ale przyjmuję że być musi - minus kolejny 1000 PLN z budżetu.
Dlaczego proste podłaczenie domofonu musi być na chińskim sterowniku z allegro jak od razu zakładasz (swoją drogą nie wiem nic o sterownikach chińskich)?

Odpowiednio duży worek pieniędzy - czyli za dodatkowe 15 tys nie rozwine nic ponad wspomniany elektryczny standard w kierunku ID?

Pytanie pozostaje dalej bez odpowiedzi - funkcje które mogę rozwinąc ponad elektryczny "standard" który i tak musze zrobić.

----------


## dendrytus

> deandrytus:
> Dyskusja jest o rzeczach ogólnych.


To rozmawiać chcesz o samochodzie jako takim czy o mercedesach, BMW czy wartburgach?
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak rzeczy ogólne jeśli mówimy o IB/ID.
Nie można szczegółowo rozmawiać o rzeczach ogólnych.



> Jeśli mam małą rozdzielnię, to do dużej muszę dopłacić - zmniejsza się budżet o któym wspominam.
> Nie wiem co to zug, ale przyjmuję że być musi - minus kolejny 1000 PLN z budżetu.


Nadal nie rozumiesz że nie da się rozdzielić ID od pozostałych instlacji. Kto miałby taką rozdzielnię robić ? Elektryk czy integrator od IB/ID czy może samemu zrobisz z pomocą kilku forów.



> Dlaczego proste podłaczenie domofonu musi być na chińskim sterowniku z allegro jak od razu zakładasz (swoją drogą nie wiem nic o sterownikach chińskich)?


Chodziło mi raczej o, to że nie możesz tych instalacji rozdzielać i traktować indywidualnie.
A dlaczego chiński, bo jego do niczego nie podłączysz.



> Odpowiednio duży worek pieniędzy - czyli za dodatkowe 15 tys nie rozwine nic ponad wspomniany elektryczny standard w kierunku ID?


Na pewno będzie to fajny kawałek automatyki i jakaś namiastka ID.




> Pytanie pozostaje dalej bez odpowiedzi - funkcje które mogę rozwinąc ponad elektryczny "standard" który i tak musze zrobić.


Sceny świetlne z udziałem rolet.
Bezproblemowe włączanie/wyłączanie światła z kilku włączników bez konieczności ciągania dużej ilości kabli i komplikacji instalacji..
Wyłączanie ogrzewania na noc w części nie używanej poprzez włączenie trybu NOC jednym klawiszem.
Sterowanie roletami w funkcji zegara z satela.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Witajcie,
> 
> W licznych w tym dziale postach pada pytanie "za ile" można zrobić tani system inteligentnego domu (stawia je potencjalny inwestor nie znający tej dziedziny)...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Po pierwsze nie daj się zwodzić ani elektrykowi ani "specjalistycznej firmie".
Podam ci kilka zasad jakimi się kierować przy samodzielnym projektowaniu takiej instalacji i na pewno nie będzie ona kosztować 15 tysięcy tylko połowę tego.
Po pierwsze zapytaj u dostawców sprzętu takiego jak PLC czy nie pomogą ci narysować schematu dla elektryka. Zaoszczędzi ci to marżę elektryka lub inaczej kilka tysięcy złotych za jego "magiczną wiedzę". Zwykle kupując sprzęt sprzedawcy pomagają kupującym.

Zasady jakimi masz się kierować.

1. Każdy punkt świetlny, który ma być sterowany, powinien być poprowadzony przewodem 5 żyłowym w taki sposób jaby był to wyłącznik schodowy. Kładziesz 5 żyłowy od żarówki do wyłącznika i od wyłącznika do rozdzielni. Po drodze mogą być też inne wyłączniki krzyżowe. Można dać 4 żyłowy ale jeżeli będzie więcej przycisków naściennych to między nimi żyłę więcej.

2. Tak samo z gniazdami, którymi chcemy sterować. Tutaj wystarczy przewód 4 żyłowy gdyż do gniazd nie ma wyłączników

3. Trzeba doprowadzić kable do bramy wjazdowej, garażowej też 5 żyłowe gdyż użyjemy pozostałe żyły do sterowania

4. Oświetlenie zewnętrzne, podlewanie, wszystko co chcemy sterowac niezależnie 5 żył.

5. Potrzebna ci pędzie skrętka komputerowa ekrnowana dookoła po wszystkicgh pokojach do pomiaru temperatur czyjnikami DS18B20 (4 zł na Allegro)

6. Do lamp ledowych RGB masz doprowadzić kabel przeznaczony do protokołu DMX512

7. Czujki alarmowe klasycznie.

W sumie różnica w cenie przewodów to może +1000zł

Do tego kilka PLC i zamkniesz się w 5000zł

Te 5000zł to dodatkowa kwota w stosunku do instalacji klasycznej. W tym będzie alarm i inteligentne sterowanie. Jak wydasz 7500 zł to będzie wypas. I tyle to powinno kosztować.

----------


## swyborny

> (...)
> zwrócił bym uwagę jak w mało komfortowej sytuacji jest inwestor. No bo niby skąd ma wiedzieć? Można poczytać, zdobyć podstawową wiedzę, zastanowić się nad swoimi potrzebami - słusznie. Niemniej ... drodzy forumowicze, po kilku dniach przeglądania tej części forum, stron, serwisów o domach inteligentnych, a zwłaszcza tej części forum, człowiek jest totalnie skołowany i niewiele rozumie z zawiłości systemowych , a nawet całkiem poważnie zastanawia się czy decydować się na taką "inteligentną instalację"
> (...)


Oczywiście zrozumiałe jest, że nie każdy zna się na systemach automatyki stosowanych w budynkach a nie daj Bóg w przemyśle  :smile: 
Jednak każdy, kto myśli o jakimś enteligentym rozwiązaniu w domu powinien mniej więcej wiedzieć co chciałby uzyskać. I pytanie nie brzmi "jaki system chcesz zastosować" ale "co chciałbyś uzyskać" tzn. czy chcę np., żebym mógł zdalnie zmienić temperaturę, przygotować kąpiel, chcę, żeby o określonej porze zasłoniły się żaluzje, żeby rano toster podgrzał przygotowane wcześniej grzanki a ekspres zaparzył mi kawę, chcę mieć monitoring, alarm przeciwwłamaniowy i przeciwpożarowy, światło na zewnątrz i klatce schodowej ma włączać się po zmroku, temperatura regulowana ma być tygodniowo lub inna ma być gdy domownicy są w domu inna gdy nikogo nie ma, światło chcę gasić jednym przyciskiem w całym domu wychodząc z niego a jeżeli domowników nie ma więcej jak 10 godzin zadziałać ma symulacja obecności itd., itp.
Tak sprecyzowane potrzeby pozwolą pójść dalej. Pojawią się później bardziej szczegółowe pytania np. jakie masz ogrzewanie (elektryczne, gazowe, paliwo stałe), czy alarm ma się opierać o czujniki ruchu czy chcesz też czujniki w oknach itd.
Jak widzisz, określenie preferencji nie wymaga żadnej wiedzy tajemnej a pomoże znacznie w określeniu możliwości i ewentualnej wycenie.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Po pierwsze zapytaj u dostawców sprzętu takiego jak PLC czy nie pomogą ci narysować schematu dla elektryka. Zaoszczędzi ci to marżę elektryka 
> 
> lub inaczej kilka tysięcy złotych za jego "magiczną wiedzę". Zwykle kupując sprzęt sprzedawcy pomagają kupującym...


Oczywiście, że tak będzie - zapomnij. Nikt kto ma zarobić załóżmy 100zł na jednym sterowniku, będzie Ci projektował instalację. Owszem może podpowiedzieć co i jak można wykorzystać ale nie da Ci gotowca ZA DARMO!!




> ... Zasady jakimi masz się kierować.
> 
> 1. Każdy punkt świetlny, który ma być sterowany, powinien być poprowadzony przewodem 5 żyłowym w taki sposób jaby był to wyłącznik schodowy. Kładziesz 5 żyłowy od żarówki do 
> 
> wyłącznika i od wyłącznika do rozdzielni. Po drodze mogą być też inne wyłączniki krzyżowe. Można dać 4 żyłowy ale jeżeli będzie więcej przycisków naściennych to między nimi żyłę 
> 
> więcej
> 
> 2. Tak samo z gniazdami, którymi chcemy sterować. Tutaj wystarczy przewód 4 żyłowy gdyż do gniazd nie ma wyłączników 
> ...


A to ciekawe. Po co takie nadwyżki żył i może jeszcze o takich samych przekrojach jak przewody zasilające np. 1,5 czy 2,5mm^2? I to ma być tanio?




> ... 5. Potrzebna ci pędzie skrętka komputerowa ekrnowana dookoła po wszystkicgh pokojach do pomiaru temperatur czyjnikami DS18B20 (4 zł na Allegro)...


A ciekawe do czego podłączysz ten ekran bo nie wiem czy wiesz ale jak go nie podłączysz to dopiero będzie jazda.




> ... 6. Do lamp ledowych RGB masz doprowadzić kabel przeznaczony do protokołu DMX512...


Ale żeś teraz pojechał. Tylko po co?




> ... 7. Czujki alarmowe klasycznie...


A co tam czujki i nic więcej nie potrzeba. Przecież ma być tanio.




> ... W sumie różnica w cenie przewodów to może +1000zł
> 
> Do tego kilka PLC i zamkniesz się w 5000zł
> 
> Te 5000zł to dodatkowa kwota w stosunku do instalacji klasycznej. W tym będzie alarm i inteligentne sterowanie. Jak wydasz 7500 zł to będzie wypas. I tyle to powinno kosztować.


Ciekawe założenia tylko dla ilu punktów świetlnych, gniazd i innych pierdół a na dodatek na jakiej powierzchni uzytkowej? Troszeczkę nie rozumiem powyższych cyferek bo z tego co napisałeś to tradycyjna instalacja, według Ciebie, kosztuje 1500 zł!!! Gratuluję kosztorysu.

Jeżeli ktoś chce przykładowe ceny IB to można poszukać np:

http://www.inteligentne-budynki.pl/koszty
http://www.elkim.pl/
http://www.smartech.pl/podstawy/ile-to-kosztuje.html

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Bardzo prosto wybrać urządzenia. Kupić od tej firmy, która narysuje schemat dla elektryka. W związku z tym nie trzeba będzie takiego znakomitego elektryka, wiedzą tajemną się posługującego. Wystarczy Heniek ze Zdziśkiem, którzy dorabiają sobie tylko i mają o wiele niższe stawki niż ci szacowni.

Napisałem że cały dodatkowy osprzęt wraz z kablami i robocizną jako dopłata do instalacji elektrycznej może wynieść 5000 ale to wraz z całym osprzętem i uzbrojeniem szafki sterowniczej. Sama robocizna kablem o większej liczbie żył niż 3 kosztuje przecież tyle samo.

Ile będzie obwodów sterowanych? a ze 20 do 30 plus kompletny alarm i pomiary temperatur, sterowanie RGB. Sterowane przez internet. Kończę właśnie budowę i coś na ten temat wiem.

Na budowie występuje głównie żerowanie na inwestorze. Usiłuję więc przestrzegać przed firmami, które wciskają to samo za 10 razy tyle.
Ile m2? 150 czy 250m2 ta dopłata wynosi tyle samo. Plus minus 1 rolka kabla.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... W związku z tym nie trzeba będzie takiego znakomitego elektryka, wiedzą tajemną się posługującego. Wystarczy Heniek ze Zdziśkiem, którzy dorabiają sobie tylko i mają o wiele niższe stawki niż ci szacowni...


 Oczywiście , że masz rację  :cool:  a tacy panowie za narzędzia do elektryki używają piłę łańcuchową i siekierę bo muszą wystrugać kołki by przymocować przewody do stropu. Nie oszukujmy się. Pan "z ulicy" nie ogarnie Twoich nowinek technicznych.




> ... Ile będzie obwodów sterowanych? a ze 20 do 30 plus kompletny alarm i  pomiary temperatur, sterowanie RGB. Sterowane przez internet.  ...


 To 20 czy 30? Dla budynku o podstawie 10x10m to czyni wielką różnicę a biorąc rodzaje przewodów jakie wybrałeś to już nie będzie tak mało.
Co do alarmu to całkowicie tego nie widzę w Twoim rozwiązaniu "kompletny". Może troszeczkę zdradzisz nam "coś nie coś" na ten temat?




> ... Kończę  właśnie budowę i coś na ten temat wiem. ...


To może podzielisz się swoim doświadczeniem? Przecież to forum jest po to by pomagać innym.




> ... Na budowie występuje głównie żerowanie na inwestorze. Usiłuję więc  przestrzegać przed firmami, które wciskają to samo za 10 razy tyle. ...


Jak chyba wiesz "prawie" czyni różnicę i porównanie trabanta (nie odbieraj tego osobiście to tylko przykład) do mercedesa czy lexusa to chyba nie to samo "prawie" auto.




> ... Ile m2? 150 czy 250m2 ta dopłata wynosi tyle samo. Plus minus 1 rolka kabla.


To w takim przypadku może powiesz nam ile poszło i jakich przewodów na Twój domek jeżeli przy takiej powierzchni różnica to tylko 100m.
Myślę, że nie tylko ja ale i większość przymierzających się do budowania chciała by poznać fakty a nie tylko gdybanie, że się można tanio wybudować. Tanio ale co i jak.

----------


## none

Może ja odpowiem względem własnego doświadczenia. Coś wyżej czytałam nie ufajcie specjalistycznym firmom. Jestem kobietą i nie wyobrażam sobie nie zaufać komuś kogo celem jest znać się na tym. Za cały system w moim mieszkaniu zapłaciłam ok 10 tys. Zawsze gdy dodaję jakiś moduł dzwonię do z-house i robią mi to zdalnie za darmo. Ja jestem tylko element wykonawczy :smile:  Mam serwer, który obsługuje ogrzewanie, oświetlenie, czujnik dymu, czujniki ruchu i alarm. Mam pilota aczkolwiek nie korzystam z niego bo jestem uzależniona od telefonu komórkowego, który mi służy za pilot. Teraz chcę mieć jeszcze obsługę z tabletu tylko mamy problem ze znalezieniem odpowiedniego uchwytu na ścianę bo chciałabym aby był wbudowany i kable mi się nie plątały bo mam psa co by je zeżarł. Na razie do mojego tabletu nie ma niestety takiego uchwytu z ładowarką ale panowie coś projektują :smile:  Poza tym mam system bezprzewodowy i jestem wdzięczna bo mogę kombinować ile wlezie a nie muszę robić od nowa remontu. Jeżeli chodzi o koszt no to niestety nie mam domku jednorodzinnego więc nie liczyłam w tych 10tys. okien i rolet. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Oczywiście , że masz rację  a tacy panowie za narzędzia do elektryki używają piłę łańcuchową i siekierę bo muszą wystrugać kołki by przymocować przewody do stropu. Nie oszukujmy się. Pan "z ulicy" nie ogarnie Twoich nowinek technicznych.


Tacy z ulicy są takimi samymi elektrykami. Pracują w zakładach energetycznych czy zakładach przemysłowych za pensję i zus a popołudniami i w weekendy robią zlecenia. Wiekszość pracowników budowlanych tak właśnie działa. jak jest już szef który nic nie robi tylko bierze kasę to trzeba i na niego robić. A tak jest taniej. Wiertarkę to przeważnie albo mają z pracy hilti albo z marketu. Wcale nie jest tak że jest dziadostwo. Jest po prostu taniej bo cały zysk idzie do ich kieszeni.




> To 20 czy 30? Dla budynku o podstawie 10x10m to czyni wielką różnicę a biorąc rodzaje przewodów jakie wybrałeś to już nie będzie tak mało.
> Co do alarmu to całkowicie tego nie widzę w Twoim rozwiązaniu "kompletny". Może troszeczkę zdradzisz nam "coś nie coś" na ten temat?


Co mam zdradzać? Mam  24 obwody plus alarm, wykonane na PLC





> To w takim przypadku może powiesz nam ile poszło i jakich przewodów na Twój domek jeżeli przy takiej powierzchni różnica to tylko 100m.
> Myślę, że nie tylko ja ale i większość przymierzających się do budowania chciała by poznać fakty a nie tylko gdybanie, że się można tanio wybudować. Tanio ale co i jak.


Przewodów poszło dokładnie tyle samo ile by poszło przy klasycznej instalacji. Z taką różnicą, że niektóre miały więcej żył. Różnica w cenie wynosiła może kilkaset złotych na całości za materiał. Robocizna ta sama. Kupiłem tylko osprzęt i jestem zadowolony. Wszytstkie zakupy z robiłem na Allegro i to sam je robiłem.
Elektryk brał tylko za usługę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tacy z ulicy są takimi samymi elektrykami.  Pracują w zakładach energetycznych czy zakładach przemysłowych za pensję  i zus a popołudniami i w weekendy robią zlecenia.


Tylko czemu tracą czas i przede wszystkim kasę na pracę u kogoś? Taki problem zarobić na zus? 




> jak jest już szef który nic nie robi tylko bierze kasę to trzeba i na niego robić.


Może dajmy sobie spokój z Leninem i Marksem.



> A tak jest taniej. *Wiertarkę to przeważnie albo mają z pracy hilti* albo z marketu. Wcale nie jest tak że jest dziadostwo. Jest po prostu taniej bo cały zysk idzie do ich kieszeni.


To i kradzież pochwalamy. Brawo. Używanie rzeczy bez wiedzy i zgody właściciela to kradzież. Taka sam jak pojechanie samochodem sąsiada bez jego wiedzy na wakacje i nie ma znaczenia, że mu go oddasz po powrocie. 



> Wcale nie jest tak że jest dziadostwo.


Zarabiają dobre pieniądze za swoją wiedzę i doświadczenie i mają jeszcze czas na pracę po godzinach? 
Ja po pracy, to nie mam nawet ochoty u siebie żarówki wymieniać.



> Jest po prostu taniej bo cały zysk idzie do ich kieszeni.


To oczywiste, bo przecież podatku od tego nie odprowadzają. A jak ci się chata spali albo coś się stanie, to się okaże, że oni akurat byli na rybach i absolutnie nie wiedzą skąd ten pomysł, że oni w ogóle cię znają. A o tym że coś dla ciebie robili to kompletne urojenia.



> Co mam zdradzać? Mam  24 obwody


Może lepiej napisz jakie.



> plus alarm, wykonane na PLC


Tak martwisz się o każdy grosz a wywalasz kasę na alarm na PLC?
 Za cenę tego sterownika można mieć części na kompletny system alarmowy z powiadomieniem/sterowaniem na komórkę. I to nie jakieś badziewie tylko satela.



> Elektryk brał tylko za usługę.


To jeszcze pochwal się ile wziął super elektryk używający kradzionej wiertarki po godzinach.

----------


## Mikolaj5

W ramach instalacji chciałbym uzyskać (kolejność listy zgodna z istotnością dla mnie):
1) Możliwośc monitorowania instalacji alarmowej/zainstalowanych kamer w domu przez internet
2) Działanie rozbudowanej instalacji alarmowej
3) Możliwość sterowania przez internet temperaturą, roletami
4) Sceny świetlne, w tym sterowanie światłem wokół domu
5) System nawadniania
6) Inne sensowne

*Docenił bym radę w stylu* - w tym budżecie zmieścisz się z punktami 1)2)3) 4) tu może zbraknąć więc trzeba będzie kroić możliwości 5) odpuść sobie bo to nadzwyczaj duży wydatek a nie ma co spinać tego w całość instalacji wystarczy recznę ustawienie zraszaczy. Za to warto dodać punkt 6) inteligentny system dokarmiania psa, nie kosztuje dużo a jest bardzo pożyteczny ...  :wink: 

Ponieważ pojawiają się cały czas do rynku samochodowego, to chciałbym zaznaczyć że pomiędzy Trabantem a Mercedesem jest jeszcze półka średnia - i jeżeli chodzi o mnie to celował bym w takiego 2 letniego Forda Mondeo! (a dla tych co Fordów nie lubią niech będzie 3 letni Passat/4 letnia Mazda)  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## xtea

Za 3000 zł kupisz:

1 szt PLC201B0 - rozbudowana centrala alarmowa z pomiarami temperatur. Możesz sterować piecem jak się do niego jakoś podłączysz albo pompami po prostu
2szt PLC2011A0 do sterowania resztą.
Ta cena jest bez kamer. Kamerki mają własne oprogramowanie i kosztują osobno.
http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl kup na Allegro bo taniej.

Nie wiem po ile są kamerki IP ale pomijając atrapy chyna od 165PLN za sztuke do kilku tysięcy za sztukę.
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...ring=kamera+ip

Z 1000zł dasz na kamerki
Do tego 400-500zł na czujki PIR

----------


## dendrytus

> W ramach instalacji chciałbym uzyskać (kolejność listy zgodna z istotnością dla mnie):
> 1) Możliwośc monitorowania instalacji alarmowej/zainstalowanych kamer w domu przez internet


Nie jest to cecha inteligentnego budynku domu.
DVR za 600 zł rozwiązuje ten problem.



> 2) Działanie rozbudowanej instalacji alarmowej


Nie jest to cecha inteligentnego budynku domu.
Co znaczy rozbudowanej? 
Ostatni obiekt, który zrobiłem miał łącznie ponad 60 czujników



> 3) Możliwość sterowania przez internet temperaturą, roletami


Nie jest to cecha inteligentnego budynku domu.
Tak.
Inteligentny dom sam podejmuje decyzję co robić z temp. i roletami.



> 4) Sceny świetlne, w tym sterowanie światłem wokół domu


Bez problemu w Każdym systemie.



> 5) System nawadniania


Nie jest to cecha inteligentnego budynku domu.
Dopiero w połączeniu z resztą instalacji jest.
Np. Podlewanie zostaje wstrzymane, jeśli ktoś wchodzi na posesję lub nie rozpoczyna się jeśli prognoza pobrana z internetu mówi o opadach.



> *Docenił bym radę w stylu* - w tym budżecie zmieścisz się z punktami 1)2)3) 4) tu może zbraknąć więc trzeba będzie kroić możliwości 5) odpuść sobie bo to nadzwyczaj duży wydatek a nie ma co spinać tego w całość instalacji wystarczy recznę ustawienie zraszaczy. Za to warto dodać punkt 6) inteligentny system dokarmiania psa, nie kosztuje dużo a jest bardzo pożyteczny ... 
> 
> Ponieważ pojawiają się cały czas do rynku samochodowego, to chciałbym zaznaczyć że pomiędzy Trabantem a Mercedesem jest jeszcze półka średnia - i jeżeli chodzi o mnie to celował bym w takiego 2 letniego Forda Mondeo! (a dla tych co Fordów nie lubią niech będzie 3 letni Passat/4 letnia Mazda) 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


 Problemem nie są oddzielne instalacje nawet z zaawansowaną automatyką, tylko ich ewentualna integracja.
Prostym przykładem jest podgrzewanie lustra w łazience.
Można je sterować pstryczkiem za kilkanaście zloty lub czujnikiem dotykowym za 200 zł lub czujnikiem wilgotności za 400zł.
Jak zaczniesz to łączyć z oświetleniem, to z kilkunastu złoty zrobi się ponad 1000 zł.
Podobnie z roletami. Możesz nimi sterować przy pomocy pstryczków na ścianie, przy pomocy alarmu, przy pomocy jednego i drugiego. Możesz też dołożyć czujniki natężenie światła i wtedy dom na podstawie natężenia światła na zewnątrz i w pomieszczeniu sam podejmie decyzję o zamknięciu rolet. Możesz też mieć wszystkie te możliwości co oczywiści podnosi koszty z kilkunastu złoty za pstryczek do ponad 1000 zł za całość starowania jedną roletą.




> Za 3000 zł kupisz:
> 1 szt PLC201B0 - rozbudowana  centrala alarmowa z pomiarami temperatur.


Za cenę tego sterownika nazywanego prze nieporozumienie centralą alarmową kupisz
-Płyta główna SATEL VERSA 15,
-Manipulator LED do centrali,
-Obudowa centrali - natynkowa,
-Transformator TR 40VA﻿
-Akumulator 12V 7Ah,
-Zewnętrzny sygnalizator optyczno-akustyczny,
-10x Czujka ruchu cyfrowa PIR odporna na zwierzęta do 25kg,
-Niezbędne instrukcje i oprogramowanie,
-36 miesięczna gwarancja;

W przypadku włamania, ten PLC może skutecznie pozbawić cię odszkodowania, nie posiada on pamięci zdarzeń i czegoś tak prozaicznego jak certyfikatów na zgodność z normą EN-50131



> Możesz sterować piecem jak się  do niego jakoś podłączysz albo pompami po prostu


Nie możesz, bo nikt nie wie jak to zrobić.
Prędzej zrobisz sterowanie piecem przy pomocy satela.



> 2szt PLC2011A0 do sterowania resztą.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH
2szt PLC2011A0 to tylko 2x7 wyjść i 2x6 wejść, co o dziwo nie daje nam 14 wyjść i 12 wejść. Roleta/żaluzja to 2 obwody we/wy czyli jeden taki moduł może sterować tylko 3 roletami. Gdybyśmy mieli 4 rolety potrzebny jest kolejny moduł. Dwa taki modyłu mogą sterować tylko 6 roletami, mimo że ilość wyjść wskazywałaby na możliwość sterowania 7.
Za 1000 zł masz Sterboxa 20 we/wy z możliwością sterowania/powiadamiania SMS/mail. Zaletą sterboxa oprócz o połowę niższej ceny jest możliwość łączenia modułów, czego nie mają podane sterowniki. W przypadku sterboxa 2 szt. modułu 20we/wy dają 40we/wy




> Ta cena jest bez kamer. Kamerki mają własne oprogramowanie i kosztują osobno.


I nie ma możliwości abyś je zintegrował z podanymi PLC.
Czyli następuje alarm i włączone zostaje nagrywanie z kamer albo kamera wykryła ruch załącza się alarm
Nie ma też możliwość aby ten PLC wysłał do ciebie stosowne informacje.



> Nie wiem po ile są kamerki IP ale pomijając atrapy chyna od 165PLN za sztuke


Kupię 100 sztuk.

Dodatkowo jeśli masz iPhona, to nie będziesz miał możliwości sterowania przez komórkę. Sterowniki te działają tylko na androidzie.
Ciekawostką jest, że ciągle pojawiają się porady typu gdzie je kupić i co można na tych PLC zrobić, nigdy nie pojawił się schemat podłączeń z opisem co i jak podłączyć, potwierdzający że w ogóle jest to możliwe.
Prawie dwa miesiące temu założyłem temat: *Sterowanie domem przy użyciu chińskiego sterownika PLC z allegro* jest w nim 8 postów, z czego 5 jest moich. Jest jedna deklaracja, że coś się pojawi. Ani jeden nie zawiera odpowiedzi na modne ostatnio pytania dotyczące LED RGB i podświetlenia schodów
Nigdy też nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi na konkretne pytania dotyczące prostych podłączeń, za to bardzo chętnie osoby sprzedające te chińskie sterowniki pozbyłyby się mnie z tego forum



> Zróbmy DENDRYTYZACJĘ !


 i co najważniejsze skasowałoby moje posty.



> Jestem za usunięciem dendrytusa z forum i  skasowanie jego wszystkich postów. Już dawno to proponowałem i jakoś  moderatorów nie widać.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Za 3000 zł kupisz:
> 
> 1 szt PLC201B0 - rozbudowana centrala alarmowa z pomiarami temperatur. Możesz sterować piecem jak się do niego jakoś podłączysz albo pompami po prostu
> 2szt PLC2011A0 do sterowania resztą.
> Ta cena jest bez kamer. Kamerki mają własne oprogramowanie i kosztują osobno.
> http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl kup na Allegro bo taniej.
> 
> Nie wiem po ile są kamerki IP ale pomijając atrapy chyna od 165PLN za sztuke do kilku tysięcy za sztukę.
> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...ring=kamera+ip
> ...


Dokładnie tak jest. Kamerki kupiłem cztery, teraz widzę że są o połowę tańsze na Allegro. Trzeba doliczyć jeszcze trochę magnesów i kontaktronów rurkowych do okien ale one są po 2-3 PLN. Z tych 15tu tysięcy złotych jeżeli wyda połowę to będzie maksymalna kwota. Będą w tym też przekaźniki bistabilne na szynę DIN, które są po około 30zł na Allegro. Do sterowania roletami można kupic specjalne przekaźniki na szynę DIN do rolet i w pomieszczeniach dać zwykłe wyłączniki, a zamykać/otwierać grupowo w rozdzielni przez PLC. Te PLC mają wyprowadzone styki NC i NO więc jeszcze podstawową logikę można wykonać łącząc przekaźniki na wyjściach. Dostęp z telefonu do każdej rolety z osobna byłby i tak niepraktyczny. Eystarczy grupowe sterowanie z telefonu czy automatyczne. Mówię 7500 razem ze sterowaniem roletami i pełnym wypasem, a myślę, że i 6000-6500 wystarczy jeżeli kupić osprzęt poza Allegro i wszystko od jednego sprzedawcy.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Prostym przykładem jest podgrzewanie lustra w łazience.
> Można je sterować pstryczkiem za kilkanaście zloty lub czujnikiem dotykowym za 200 zł lub czujnikiem wilgotności za 400zł.


Tobie chyba Pan Bóg odebrał rozum  :Smile:  Czy my jesteśmy jakimiś milionerami, Kulczykami, Gudzowatymi z niewyobrażalną kaśą? Powariowałeś? Lustra podgrzewane? Może złote klamki, deska sedesowa podgrzewana, a wieszaki zakończone brylantami? Większość z nas buduje na kredyt, tak jak ja wziąłem 500 tysięcy kredytu i ty myślisz,  że wydam 30-40 tysięcy na instalację inteligentnego domu? Zwariowałeś?  :Smile:  Przecież sam prąd do tych wszystkich podgrzewań to ze 100zł na miesiąc. A mam piec na miał, bo na gaz mnie nie stać, palę w nim wszystkim co popadnie byle taniej.
Ty się chyba urwałeś z choinki. W niedzielę jak będziesz na mszy pomódl się za nas żeby nam wystarczyło na raty kredytu, a nie podgrzewane lustra z czujnikami za 400 zł .

----------


## perkolator

> Tobie chyba Pan Bóg odebrał rozum .... W niedzielę jak będziesz na mszy pomódl się za nas żeby nam wystarczyło na raty kredytu, a nie podgrzewane lustra z czujnikami za 400 zł .


Eh, a wy tu się dalej boksujecie z dendrytusem. Przecież dendrytus to przedstawiciel jakiejś warszawskiej firmy albo jej właściciel czy pracownik. Wiadomym jest że te spółki z dużą ilością personelu mają wysokie ceny. Na drzewo z nimi.

----------


## Staszk

> Tobie chyba Pan Bóg odebrał rozum  Czy my jesteśmy jakimiś milionerami, Kulczykami, Gudzowatymi z niewyobrażalną kaśą? Powariowałeś? Lustra podgrzewane? Może złote klamki, deska sedesowa podgrzewana, a wieszaki zakończone brylantami? Większość z nas buduje na kredyt, tak jak ja wziąłem 500 tysięcy kredytu i ty myślisz,  że wydam 30-40 tysięcy na instalację inteligentnego domu? Zwariowałeś?  Przecież sam prąd do tych wszystkich podgrzewań to ze 100zł na miesiąc. A mam piec na miał, bo na gaz mnie nie stać, palę w nim wszystkim co popadnie byle taniej.
> Ty się chyba urwałeś z choinki. W niedzielę jak będziesz na mszy pomódl się za nas żeby nam wystarczyło na raty kredytu, a nie podgrzewane lustra z czujnikami za 400 zł .


 Panowie,trochę mniej zacietrzewienia.
Od inwestora zależy co chce otrzymać w założonym budżecie na integrację urządzeń domowych i jak to zrobi.
Dendrytus z uporem pozytywnie zakręconego  maniaka usiłuje Was przekonać ,że to co robicie na PLC jest kawałkiem automatyki przemysłowej przeniesionej w warunki domowe a nie typową instalacją inteligentnego domu.Szanuję jego poglądy - przekonałem się na własnej skórze na innym forum,ze mimo ciętego i czasem niewyparzonego języka ma rację.Nazwijcie swój wątek" Prawie" automatyka domu na PLC. to i wilk będzie syty i owca cała.Ja również planowałem wykonanie instalacji "prawie" inteligentnego domu najpierw na PLC, potem w technologii Z-wave i w końcu stanęło na Nexwellu bez bajerów ale z zintegrowaną instalacją alarmową.Nie każdy inwestor potrafi wykonać sobie sam instalację,niektórzy z nas muszą ją zlecić fachowcom.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dokładnie tak jest. Kamerki kupiłem cztery,  teraz widzę że są o połowę tańsze na Allegro. Trzeba doliczyć jeszcze  trochę magnesów i kontaktronów rurkowych do okien ale one są po 2-3 PLN.  Z tych 15tu tysięcy złotych jeżeli wyda połowę to będzie maksymalna  kwota. Będą w tym też przekaźniki bistabilne na szynę DIN, które są po  około 30zł na Allegro. Do sterowania roletami można kupic specjalne  przekaźniki na szynę DIN do rolet i w pomieszczeniach dać zwykłe  wyłączniki, a zamykać/otwierać grupowo w rozdzielni przez PLC. Te PLC  mają wyprowadzone styki NC i NO więc jeszcze podstawową logikę można  wykonać łącząc przekaźniki na wyjściach. Dostęp z telefonu do każdej  rolety z osobna byłby i tak niepraktyczny. Eystarczy grupowe sterowanie z  telefonu czy automatyczne. Mówię 7500 razem ze sterowaniem roletami i  pełnym wypasem, a myślę, że i 6000-6500 wystarczy jeżeli kupić osprzęt  poza Allegro i wszystko od jednego sprzedawcy.


 Za 6000 zł to będzie miła satela integrę i sterowanie domem na Loxone


Bez kombinowania z przekaźnikami.





> Tobie chyba Pan Bóg odebrał rozum


Jest to niemożliwe. Ani Boga Zagubionych Skarpetek, ani Zeusa, ani Boga Splątanego Sznurka czy nawet Boga Dżu Dżu ze Wzgórza nie interesuje mój rozum. Co innego sznurek czy skarpetki.



> Powariowałeś? Lustra podgrzewane?


Czy znasz słowo przykład? Czy wiesz co ono oznacza?



> Czy my jesteśmy jakimiś milionerami, Kulczykami, Gudzowatymi z niewyobrażalną kaśą?.........
> 
> Może złote klamki, deska sedesowa podgrzewana, a wieszaki zakończone brylantami? Większość z nas buduje na kredyt, tak jak ja wziąłem 500 tysięcy kredytu i ty myślisz,  że wydam 30-40 tysięcy na instalację inteligentnego domu?


Skoro liczysz każdy grosz, to czemu budujesz dom na drogim i niepraktycznym chińskim sterowniku? Sterbox jest kilka krotnie tańszy i ma bez porównania większe możliwości..



> Zwariowałeś?  Przecież sam prąd do tych wszystkich podgrzewań to ze 100zł na miesiąc.


Mata pobiera 20W i działa przez góra 2 min. Czyli twoja stówa starczy nie na miesiąc, tylko na 821 lat.
Owszem jeśli są 4 osoby i będą włączać ją na 4 min, to te 100 zł starczy ci, na nieco ponad 100 lat


Tak mata na twoim ulubionym allegro kosztuje 89 zł.



> W niedzielę jak będziesz na mszy pomódl się za nas żeby nam wystarczyło na raty kredytu,


To niestety będzie niemożliwe, nie dlatego, że cię nie lubię czy coś podobnego. Po prostu jestem ateistą.




> Eh, a wy tu się dalej boksujecie z  dendrytusem. Przecież dendrytus to przedstawiciel jakiejś warszawskiej  firmy albo jej właściciel czy pracownik.


Nigdy nie ukrywałem, że mam własną firmy i specjalizuję się w instalacjach KNX



> Wiadomym jest że te spółki z  dużą ilością personelu mają wysokie ceny. Na drzewo z nimi.


A ty pracujesz za darmo czy dopłacasz żeby ludzie korzystali z twoich usług?

----------


## Wakmen

> ... na Allegro. Trzeba doliczyć jeszcze trochę magnesów i kontaktronów rurkowych do okien ale one są po 2-3 PLN. ...


Pokarz mi kontaktron za 2-3 PLN!!! 




> ... Z tych 15tu tysięcy złotych jeżeli wyda połowę to będzie maksymalna kwota. Będą w tym też przekaźniki bistabilne na szynę DIN, które są po około 30zł na Allegro. ...


Pokarz mi przekaźniki roletowe na szynę TH35 w cenie 30zł (brutto)!!!
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...string=str-421
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...string=str-422





> ... Do sterowania roletami ... i w pomieszczeniach dać zwykłe wyłączniki, ...


Nie wyłączniki a przyciski roletowe / dzwonkowe / zwierne. 




> ... Mówię 7500 razem ze sterowaniem roletami i pełnym wypasem, a myślę, że i 6000-6500 wystarczy jeżeli kupić osprzęt poza Allegro i wszystko od jednego sprzedawcy.


Mówisz? Szanowny Kolego ale chyba nie potrafisz liczyć bo jakoś unikasz odpowiedzi na wskazane Twoje błędy w rachunkach.

----------


## Wakmen

> Tobie chyba Pan Bóg odebrał rozum  Czy my jesteśmy jakimiś milionerami, .....


Szanowny Kolego dlaczego innych obrażasz? Kto Ci dał takie prawo?
Chcieliście przykładów IB to i je otrzymaliście co nie znaczy, że masz sobie coś z powyższego zamontować. Przykład jest dobry bo wielu z Was zbyt mocno nadwyręża słowo "INTELIGENTNY" coś tam. Myślisz, że zamontowałeś PLC który załącza Ci 3 żaróweczki i steruje 2 gniazdami to już możesz nazywać swój dom IB? Niestety nie.
Ktoś kto kupi sobie wartburga i naklei znaczek BMW będzie myślał że jeździ BMW ale tak wcale nie będzie.

----------


## dejna

Na Alledrogo może akurat jest teraz tylko F&F ale pewnie skończyły się aukcje. Takie rzeczy można kupić taniej niż te co pokazałeś, innych producentów głównie z chin. Te F&F-y też niedawno były po ponad stówę.

----------


## Wakmen

> Na Alledrogo może akurat jest teraz tylko F&F ale pewnie skończyły się aukcje. Takie rzeczy można kupić taniej niż te co pokazałeś, innych producentów głównie z chin. Te F&F-y też niedawno były po ponad stówę.


Słucham? A to ciekawe kiedy? Jakoś nie mogę sobie przypomnieć?
Piszecie bzdury chyba tylko po to by coś napisać. Nie ważne czy ma to odbicie w rzeczywistości czy nie.

----------


## VisionSpecjalista

Witam
proponuję zapoznanie się z systemem Vision - wszystkie możliwości opisane są pod podanymi poniżej adresami i oba pakiety mieszczą się w podanej kwocie:
Vision Studio
Vision House

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam
> proponuję zapoznanie się z systemem Vision - wszystkie możliwości opisane są pod podanymi poniżej adresami i oba pakiety mieszczą się w podanej kwocie:
> Vision Studio
> Vision House


Niestety i to również nie jest prawda bo ... przyjrzyjmy się uważnie najbardziej "wypasionej ofercie" jak Vision House Premium:

- *obwody oświetleniowe 8 szt* - czyli po jednym na pomieszczenie - mało jak nie wiem co, a gdzie sceny świetlne?
- *obwody grzewcze 5 szt* - hmmm - można dopuścić ale jakiejś rewelacji w tym Premium to nie widzę,
- *wejścia na łączniki 5 szt* - to tutaj to juz zdecydowanie za mało. I co reszta to już tylko tradycyjnie?
- *sterowanie gniazdkami 4 szt* - i to jest premium?? Jak dla mnie to nawet na basic jest za mało.
- *kontaktrony 12 szt* - może być ilość (tanie w zakupie) ale tylko dla sygnalizacji na parterze budynku, bo co to jest na spory budynek 12 skrzydeł, no dobra okien,
- *czujki ruchu 4 szt* - nie no nie przesadzajmy, to przecież basic a nie premium,
- *czujniki temperatury 2 szt* - czyli po jednej na kondygnację, żadna rewelacja jak na premium, 
- *sondy zalania 2 szt* - mam własne zdanie co do ich stosowania ale osobiście bym z nich zrezygnował na rzecz innych elementów, ale rozumiem, że są po to by dodatkowo zakupić elektrozawór do odcięcia wodociągu itp.

Co się tyczy fistaszków w opcjach to one nic nie znaczą bo np jest przy systemie nawadniania ale ... nie uwzględniono elektrozaworów a już o czymś takim jak czujnik pogodowy czy wilgotności to na pewno nie mieści się w ofercie. 
To samo dotyczy wszelkie uwagi dodatkowe czyli czego system nie zawiera a jest tego całkiem sporo co znacząco wpływa na cenę końcową systemu i na pewno ona już nie będzie taka atrakcyjna i mieściła się w 15K a raczej przekroczy drugie tyle. Oczywiście inwestor na tym etapie nie musi tego wiedzieć  :wink:  bo przecież to jest tylko reklama.

Oczywiście spostrzeżenia są tak na szybko i nie jest moim celem krytykować system ale jeżeli ktoś chce się zareklamować to niech to dobrze uzasadni a nie tylko pokazuje chwyty reklamowe.

----------


## swyborny

> W ramach instalacji chciałbym uzyskać (kolejność listy zgodna z istotnością dla mnie):
> 1) Możliwośc monitorowania instalacji alarmowej/zainstalowanych kamer w domu przez internet
> 2) Działanie rozbudowanej instalacji alarmowej
> 3) Możliwość sterowania przez internet temperaturą, roletami
> 4) Sceny świetlne, w tym sterowanie światłem wokół domu
> 5) System nawadniania
> 6) Inne sensowne
> (...)
> Za to warto dodać punkt 6) inteligentny system dokarmiania psa, nie kosztuje dużo a jest bardzo pożyteczny ... 
> (...)


Nie jestem pewny, czy odpowiedzi w tym temacie choć trochę przybliżyły Cię do rozwiązania  :smile: 
Spróbuję Ci pomóc, chociaż sam nie mam doświadczenia z automatyką budynków, specjalizuję się raczej w przemysłówce a tam ceny są astronomiczne...
Więc, do zrealizowania punktów 1 i 2 w zasadzie nie potrzebujesz sterownika typu PLC czy tzw. przekaźników programowalnych
1) Proponowałbym a) dedykowany rejestrator cyfrowy, taki na 4 kamery to koszt ok. 450-700zł b) kamery (z reflektorem IR): od 200zł / szt. Są też tańsze (np.: KDN-912C czy też: sufitowa CAM-422 ale raczej do zastosowań wewnątrz budynku)
a:
http://www.dipol.com.pl/cyfrowy_reje...264_M71000.htm
http://sklep.ivel.pl/k60,monitoring-...-4-kamery.html
b:
http://www.dipol.com.pl/oferta-monit...em-ir,4462.htm

2) Centralka alarmowa, nic innego + klawiatura (lub dwie) + czujniki. Trudno oszacować cenę ponieważ o ile ceny centralek można podać łatwo, np.  rozbudowana integra 128-WRL z powiadamianiem i sterowaniem za pomocą SMS za ~1400 lub coś znacznie prostszego w cenach już od 110zł: http://www.e-alarmy.pl/3-centrale-alarmowe.html
o tyle nie wiem jakie i ile czujników chcesz zastosować. Podejrzewam, że "rozbudowana stacja alarmowa" może oznaczać: czujniki krańcowe na oknach i drzwiach, czujniki ruchu wewnątrz budynku (pytanie w jakiej ilości), czujniki dymu / czadu / gazu (też zależy jakie występują zagrożenia). Oceń ile i jakie czujniki potrzebujesz, wygooglaj je sobie i policz koszty. To wszystko trzeba oczywiście okablować.

3) Jest kilka możliwości zaimplementowania tego punktu. Można kupić gotowy system oferowany przez różne firmy specjalizujące się w automatyce budynków (np.: xcomfort moellera) ale raczej wątpię, żebyś zmieścił się w budżecie, sama jednostka centralna "Home Manager" kosztuje prawie 10 tys. zł. Można też postawić serwer/PC z kartami wejść/wyjść i napisać jakiś program. To jednak rozwiązanie raczej dla zaawansowanych programistów.
Alternatywą mogłoby być załączanie przez SMS, myślę, że mógłbyś to rozważyć bo można znaleźć stosunkowo tanie urządzenia a utrzymanie tez nie jest jakieś bardzo drogie. Przykłady takich urządzeń to chociażby wymieniona przeze mnie centralka alarmowa integra 128-WRL lub dodatkowe urządzenia typu: GSM2 za 350zł. Nie znalazłem jednak (nie twierdzę, że nie ma) tego typu urządzenia z wyjściami analogowymi (do zmiany ustawień temperatury). Są z wejściami analogowymi więc ewentualnie mógłbyś mieć podgląd na aktualną temperaturę w domu.

4) Do tego potrzebujesz już sterownik lub rozwiązanie o którym opisałem na początku punktu 3. Jeżeli chodzi o sterowniki a raczej programowalne przekaźniki to tanimi rozwiązaniami (pomijając chińskie noname) są np. LOGO siemensa lub seria Easy Moellera. W zależności od ilości wejść i wyjść być może będziesz potrzebował dodatkowe moduły. Koszt samych sterowników to 400-900 zł. Myślę, że za 1000-1500 można złożyć sensowny zestaw sterownika z niezbędnymi modułami. Do tych sterowników są też urządzenia do sterowania przez SMS: GSM Compact do LOGO (niestety dość drogi) czy EasySMS Moellera - tego nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć ceny.
Inna sprawa to instalacja elektryczna. Jeżeli chcesz koniecznie sterować oświetleniem i tworzyć sceny to niestety nie możesz położyć standardowej instalacji elektrycznej. Musisz zastosować przekaźniki.  ok. 65zł/szt. razy tyle sztuk ile chcesz mieć w ten sposób sterowanych lamp.

5) W zasadzie musisz mieć to co w p. 4) + nieco inne przekaźniki. Przydałby się również jakiś czujnik deszczu, żeby system nie załączał podlewania jak pada  :smile:  Niezbędne będą też zawory. Przekaźniki można znaleźć już nawet za kilkanaście zł., czujnik deszczu za 70zł wzwyż, elektrozawory ok. 70zł. Wszystko znajdziesz na allegro, elektrozawory i cz. deszczu szukaj w dziale: Dom i Ogród  ›  Ogród.
Jeżeli zrezygnujesz ze sterownika to samo podlewanie możesz jeszcze zrobić na przekaźniku czasowym czy programatorze dobowym + oczywiście czujnik deszczu i elektrozawór (mniej profesjonalne ale możliwe). Koszt czasówki lub programatora od kilkudziesięciu zł.

6) Ctrl+c Ctrl+v z punktu 5) ewentualnie bez czujnika deszczu. Do tych innych przydać się mogą: czujniki zmierzchowe, cz. wiatru, czujniki temperatury lub termostaty itp. Na temat systemu dokarmiania psa nie będę się wypowiadał bo nie znam.

Nie podałem na tacy gotowego rozwiązania ponieważ mimo, że napisałeś jakie masz oczekiwania to jednak wiele trzeba by było uszczegółowić. Mam nadzieję, że coś niecoś rozjaśniłem.


* znalazłem jeszcze coś na elektrodzie, co może być tanią namiastką sterowania przez internet: http://sklep.avt.pl/go/_info/?id=47868
Post z elektrody: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic296178.html

----------


## tabaluga39

> Na Alledrogo może akurat jest teraz tylko F&F ale pewnie skończyły się aukcje. Takie rzeczy można kupić taniej niż te co pokazałeś, innych producentów głównie z chin. Te F&F-y też niedawno były po ponad stówę.


Roletowe kupuwałem po 47 złotych polskich w zeszłym roku. Sprzedawca dał mi je po tyle, bo poza aukcją.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Roletowe kupuwałem po 47 złotych polskich w zeszłym roku. Sprzedawca dał mi je po tyle, bo poza aukcją.


Też kupowałem w cenie około 5 dyszek ale na pewno było poniżej. Instalator sprzedaje później klientowi za 100 i więcej.

----------


## xtea

> Też kupowałem w cenie około 5 dyszek ale na pewno było poniżej. Instalator sprzedaje później klientowi za 100 i więcej.


Grubo się zastanawiam czy rolety zwijane w wykonaniu tego szajsu, który jest na rynku, w ogóle można tak sobie 10 razy dziennie przymykać i odmykać. Mam wrażenie, że te rolety prędzej przestaną działać niż zaczną spełniać swoje zadanie.

----------


## palon

wychodzi na to, że podstawą całości jest jakaś sensowna centrala alarmowa. z tym się akurat zgadzam a satel wydaje się być sensownym wyjściem. spore wsparcie, duże możliwości, sprawdzony. natomiast już taki monitoring to dość śliska sprawa. pomijając już to, że kamery kosztują to wypadałoby mieć możliwość obejrzenia sobie nagrań, więc jakiś rejestrator który będzie to zapisywał. kamery potrafią zapełnić ogromną ilość miejsca w krótkim czasie, no chyba, że chcesz tylko podglądać przez internet ale to akurat wydaje mi się bez sensu :/ generalnie sterowanie roletami przez internet też jest czymś w rodzaju wodotrysku. to nie lepiej by było jakby dom realizował takie rzeczy automatycznie, bez konieczności sterowania ręcznego? to lepiej pasuje do inteligentnego domu. ale w takim razie albo sterowniki albo rozwiązanie dedykowane. sceny świetlne j.w. najmniej problemów i roboty będzie z jakimś gotowym systemem. czytając na ten temat na forum zaczynam powoli dochodzić do wniosku, że nawet jak zapłaci się mniej za sam system to ilość włożonej pracy zrównuje cenowo rozwiązanie ze sterownikami plc. krótko mówiąc albo odkryjesz w sobie żyłkę majsterkowicza albo trzeba poszukać jakiegoś w miarę taniego systemu  :smile:  o knx słyszeliśmy już wszyscy, ale jest parę innych produktów, w tym rodzimych -> klik

----------


## stkop

> ...albo trzeba poszukać jakiegoś w miarę taniego systemu  o knx słyszeliśmy już wszyscy, ale jest parę innych produktów, w tym rodzimych -> klik


Tutaj  mam nadzieję w miarę kompletna lista... jeśli chodzi o rodzime podwórko.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Jeżeli ktoś chce sterować oświetleniem i wybrał sobie punkty, którymi chce sterować poprzez inteligentny budynek to radził bym budować obwody schodowe nawet jeżeli będzie tylko jeden wyłącznik na ścianie.
Zamiast zwykłego wyłącznika należy zamontować wyłącznik schodowey, trójdożny inaczej (3-way na schemacie). Natomiast jeżeli ma być kilka współdziałających to trzeba dać krzyżowe inaczej czterodrożne (4-way). Proponuję zapoznać się ze schematami:
http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf

----------


## michal5

Witam

Od roku montuję system firmy Delta Dore. Jest to system bezprzewodowy. Za kwotę 15000zł można mieć:
- ekran dotykowy
- alarm bezprzewodowy
- strefowe sterowanie ogrzewaniem/klimatyzacją
- sterowanie oświetleniem
- sterowanie roletami, bramami
- wentylacją , podlewaniem ogródka itd.
- komunikację przez GSM i Internet



Link do katalogu Delta Dore: http://deltadore.idsl.pl/pliki/autom...e2011_2012.pdf

----------


## CBot

Proponuje nowość. Radiowy system polskiej firmy Ceuron.

- Koszt sterownika to od 500zł do 1000zł w zależności od możliwości (np sterownie przez internet) i zasięgu
- Sterowanie oświetleniem (podwójne) -130zł
- Sterowanie ogrzewaniem-130zł
- Sterowanie roletami, bramami 130zł,

Sterownik posiada ekran dotykowy i może pełnić funkcję panela kontrolnego. 
Dodatkowo posiada funkcje: 
 - do sześciu termostatów konfigurowanych według dnia tygodnia i godziny
-  funkcję centralki alarmowej,
 - do sześciu terminarzy.



Wszystko działa bezprzewodowo. Programowanie drabinkowe - podobne do Siemens S200


Link do producenta:
http://www.ceuron.pl

----------


## s**a**s

Witam,
Zrobię wycenę dla domu 140m2, a w nim:
*PARTER*
kuchnia + jadalniasalonmały pokójłazienkakorytarz,
*PIĘTRO:*
pokój 1pokój 2pokój 3łazienka
teraz pytanie co chcemy zrobić w domu? Proponuję
sterowanie oświetleniemsterowanie ogrzewaniemsterowanie roletamisterowanie kameramijakieś czujniki dobierzemyelektrozawory
*Wycena*
*centralka:* 2000 zł
*sterowanie światłem:*
10*220zł = 2200
*Ogrzewanie podłogowe*: 6 stref - parter
*Ogrzewanie centralne:* 5 grzejników - piętro
suma: 11*180zł = 1980 zł
*Sterowanie roletami:*
ok. 14 rolet zewnętrznych:
14*220=3080zł
*Sterowanie kamerami*
3x kamera IP = 3*500zł = 1500 zł
*Czujniki*
- 1x dymu = 240zł
- 3x zalania = 3*230=690
- telnku węgla + integracja z systemem = 150+120=270zł
- 4x ruchu = 4*200 = 800
SUMA: 2000 zł
*Elektrozawór* 
-odcinający dopływ wody ok. 750 zł
-odcinający dopływ gazu ok. 750 zł
SUMA: 1500 zł

Montaż 1 zł

RAZEM: 14261 NETTO
+ 8% lub 23% VAT (w zależności od tego kto montuje - firma, prv)
= 15 400 zł BRUTTO lub 17500 zł BRUTTO

----------


## CBot

A podobna wycena w przypadku Ceuron’u - tak do rozważenia jako alternatywa.

*Wycena*
*Sterownik z panelem dotykowym* (S300-iMax z funkcją komunikacji przez Internet z dowolnego miejsca na świecie)
Koszt : 800 zł (w promocji)
*sterowanie światłem:*
10*130zł = 1300zł  (10 podwójnych punktów świetlnych – max 20 punktów oświetleniowych)
*Ogrzewanie podłogowe:* 6 stref - parter
*Ogrzewanie centralne:* 5 grzejników - piętro
suma: 6(x2 wyjścia)*130zł = 760 zł
*Sterowanie roletami:*
ok. 14 rolet zewnętrznych:
14*130=1820zł

*Czujniki*
*czujniki temperatury :*  2szt 
Suma 2 *130zł = 260;
*Czujnik oświetlenia zewnętrznego:* 1szt.
Suma 130zł.
*Czujniki czadu, zalania, tlenku węgla, 4x ruchu* – standardowe podpięte pod moduły węzłowe Ceuron
Suma modułów węzłowych 6*130zł = 780zł;

Wszystko działa bezprzewodowo + obsługa przez Internet z dowolnego miejsca na świecie.


*Koszt automatyki:  5 870zł  BRUTTO.*

Różnica spora a przy tym wspierasz polską myśl techniczną.
Wszystko liczone było na okrągło tak jakby moduł miał tylko jedno wejście/wyjście. Gniazdkowe moduły węzłowe Ceuron’u mają po 2 wejścia i 2 wyjścia więc ilość modułów byłaby pewnie niższa niż w kalkulacji. Czyli jeszcze taniej.

----------


## s**a**s

> A podobna wycena w przypadku Ceuron’u - tak do rozważenia jako alternatywa.
> 
> *Wycena*
> *centralka: 800 zł * (S300-iMax w promocji z funkcją komunikacji przez Internet )
> *sterowanie światłem:*
> 10*130zł = 1300zł  (10 podwójnych punktów świetlnych – max 20 punktów oświetleniowych)
> *Ogrzewanie podłogowe:* 6 stref - parter
> *Ogrzewanie centralne:* 5 grzejników - piętro
> suma: 11/2*130zł = 715 zł
> ...


*Nie dodałeś: 
*kamer IP - 1500 zł
*elektrozaworów nie widze - 1500 zł
* Robocizny' - ? - na czymś musisz zarobić, bo instlacji za 1000 żł nikomu nie sprzedasz... musisz mieć przynajmniej kilka tysięcy złotych zarobku... inaczej nie przeżyjesz tej zimy :smile: 

Jeżeli chcesz porównywać systemy to dokonaj IDENTYCZNEJ wyceny, a nie pisz coś tam swojego. 
Jeżeli nie da się czegoś u Ciebie zrobić - napisz

Jeśli chcesz to skopiuj mój post i wyceń tak jak ja. 

Mój system tez jest bezprzewodowy, z Polski i tez można nim sterowac z dowolnego miejsca na świecie

pzdr

----------


## CBot

Jak napisałem "podobna wycena" - nie taka sama.
1. Nie wliczona kamerka ponieważ nie wchodzi w skład systemu CEURON  (można zamontować kamerę IP innej firmy)
2. Wliczona jest tylko automatyka ponieważ tym się zajmujemy - kwestie mechaniczne to już inna bajka i decyzja klienta lub instalatora,
3. Koszt robocizny oczywiście nie wliczony bo to już zależne od firmy wykonującej my oferujemy automatykę.

Podaję tylko i wyłącznie kosztorys samej automatyki w podobnym, choć nieco odbiegającym zestawieniu co wynika ze specyfiki systemu.
Proszę nie traktować tego jako porównanie wprost, raczej prezentację alternatywy dla automatyki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## s**a**s

> Jak napisałem "podobna wycena" - nie taka sama.
> 1. Nie wliczona kamerka ponieważ system nie obsługuje kamery.
> 2. Wliczona jest tylko automatyka ponieważ tym się zajmujemy - kwestie mechaniczne to już inna bajka i decyzja klienta lub instalatora,
> 3. Koszt robocizny oczywiście nie wliczony bo to już zależne od firmy wykonującej.
> 
> Podaję tylko i wyłącznie kosztorys samej automatyki w podobnym, choć nieco odbiegającym zestawieniu co wynika ze specyfiki systemu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


nie rozumiem... piszesz, że robisz podobną wycenę, po czym porównujesz cenę co do złotówki... coś nie halo chyba?

skoro nie obsługuje kamer IP, elektrozaworów, itp. to po co ten inteligentny system? Można robić sceny np. wyjścia z domu, wejścia do domu? jak się to robi?

----------


## CBot

System obsługuje uniwersalne elektrozawory poprzez moduły wykonawcze. I zostało to wliczone w kalkulacji. Nie wliczone zostały tylko same elektrozawory ponieważ ich nie sprzedajemy.

System obsługuje:
- moduły węzłowe-gniazdkowe  (2 wejścia, 2 wyjścia) do których podpinamy: oświetlenie, elektrozawory, wentylację itp. a pod wejścia np.: włączniki,  kontaktrony, czujniki ruchu itp,
- moduły rolet
- czujniki temperatury
- czujniki oświetlenia,
- włączniki bezprzewodowe
- pilot zdalnego sterowania

Sterownik umożliwia:
- wykonywanie dowolnego algorytmu użytkownika
- funkcję dotykowego panela sterującego
- komunikacje przez internet,
- sceny świetlne
- funkcję centralki alarmowej,
- do sześciu wbudowanych niezależnych termostatów konfigurowanych według godziny i dnia tygodnia
- do sześciu terminarzy

----------


## s**a**s

elektrozawory to koszt koło 500 zł / szt., wiec warto dodać do wyceny

wnioskuję, że Twój system nie kosztuje 5000, a 9000 i nie ma możliwości podpięcia kamer (szkoda). Dodatkowo dostajemy w prezencie dodatkowy pilot do domu i stawiamy go obok pilotu od TV, C+, radia, kina domowego, DVD... u nas systemem sterujemy za pomoca ipoda, iphone'a, tabletu, albo urzadzenia na androidzie. 

Nie mówię, że ten system jest zły. Nie widziałem, nie słyszałem, ale na razie jest jeszcze chyba nie rozwinięty.

Pisałes, że łączy się bezprzewodowo. Jak dokładnie? 

System, o którym ja piszę łączy się bezprzewodowo, za pomocą protokołu Z-Wave. Inteligentny system Z-Wave jest technologią sieci kratowych tzw. "MESH", gdzie każde urządzenie jest w stanie wysyłać i odbierać komendy sterujące. Tzn. że jedno urządzenie od drugiego nie może być dalej niż 30 metrów, natomiast ostatnie urzadzenie może być 1km od centrali. I tak zadzaiała.

----------


## CBot

Sterowanie pilotem jest dodatkową opcją. Niektórzy chcą mieć pilota np. w sypialni przy łóżku.
Oczywiście można sterować za pomocą iphon'a, androida czy czegokolwiek co obsługuje strony internetowe.

System jest nowy, niedawno pojawił się na rynku i będzie intensywnie rozwijany.
Ceuron działa na bezprzewodowym protokole CLAD (protokół autorski)  dzięki temu nie trzeba płacić za logo Z-Wave. System działa na 300m w terenie otwartym i około 35m w budynku (przyjmując kilka ścian i stropów). Ceuron jest przeznaczony typowo do automatyki domowej i mieszkaniowej. Stawiając sterownik w centralnym punkcie domu nie powinno być problemu nawet ze sporej wielkości domem i jego otoczeniem.

Planowane jest wprowadzenie do sterownika  funkcji obsługi Z-Wave ale jako dodatkowej opcji aby nie podbijać kosztów urządzeń. 
Dodatkowo sterownik obsługiwać będzie przewodowy standard RS485 MODBUS.

Zapraszam do zapoznania się z ofertą.

----------


## s**a**s

sterujesz poprzez przeglądarkę internetową, czy aplikację?

----------


## CBot

Przez przeglądarkę choć niedługo pojawi się również opcja aplikacji. Do wyboru do koloru.

----------


## s**a**s

Na dzień dzisiejszy wydaje mi się, że Twój system to jedna z gorszych opcji, mino, że cena o kilka procent niższa od standardowych systemów. Czekam jednak jak pojawią się nowości. Nie od razu Rzym zbudowano.

----------


## dendrytus

> Montaż 1 zł


Ponieważ zapomniałeś podać namiary na firmę, która montuje kilkanaście urządzeń za 1 zł czyli pracuje za kilka groszy na godzinę, postanowiłem dopisać




> Pozdrawiam i zapraszam na http://www.ssystems.pl


PS.
Podana przesz kolegę *ssystems* konfiguracja nie jest poprawna dla ogrzewania podłogowego. Fibaro nie posiada odpowiednich algorytmów do sterowani podłogówką. 
"Ekspert inaczej" *ssystems* użył zwykłych elektrozaworów od kaloryferów, aby sterować podłogówką. Wystarczy pogratulować wiedzy i profesjonalizmu

PS2
Możesz być pewny, że ktoś to sprawdzi.




> Nie od  razu Rzym zbudowano.


Na działającą aplikację pod androidem klienci fibaro czekają już prawie dwa lata.
Tyle samo na aplikację dedykowaną na iPada.

----------


## s**a**s

o kolega dyndus się odezwał...  czekałem z niecierpliwością.

instalacja za 1 zł jak najbardziej. Dlaczego by nie? Coś ci nie pasuje w tym temacie?
Jakbyś nie wiedział to aplikacja na adnroida już jest, na ipada także - wiem, mam, używam - nie wiesz, nie masz, zamilcz
Ja robię podłogówkę tak, jak system z którym pracuję pozwala, a to że ty tego nie rozumiesz to już trudno. 

Aha zapomniałem dodać, że wyżej nie wyceniłem elektrozaworu, tylko głowicę danfoss'a - 182zł netto - cena katalogowa

Rozumiem, że to koniec twojej wypowiedzi, bo nic ciekawszego w temacie "system do 15 000zł" nie potrafisz napisać. 

Zapomniałes jeszcze napisac, że KNX jest dobry jak prosche i tani jak Skoda... jak to robisz na każdym forum i w kazdym temacie. 

Z mojej strony to koniec debaty z tobą, gdyż czytając twoje wcześniejsze posty można łatwo wywnioskować, że dyskusja z takim człowiekiem jak ty do niczego logicznego nie prowadzi, a tylko mota temat. Zatem najlepiej jakbyś wypowiadał się i odnosił swoje uwagi do użytkownika, który napisał post nr 1.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Od roku montuję system firmy Delta Dore. Jest to system bezprzewodowy. Za kwotę 15000zł można mieć: ...


Czysty chwyt marketingowy. Można ale w jakiej ilości? Jak się wszystko pozbiera to wyjdzie sporo więcej a nie tylko w pierwszym etapie.

Konkrety i jeszcze raz konkrety a nie reklama.

----------


## Wakmen

> Proponuje nowość. Radiowy system polskiej firmy Ceuron.
> 
> - Koszt sterownika to ...


Kolejna bezczelna reklama spełniająca kryteria dla kawalerki.
Konkrety i jeszcze raz konkrety.

----------


## dendrytus

> o kolega dyndus się odezwał...  czekałem z niecierpliwością.
> 
> instalacja za 1 zł jak najbardziej. Dlaczego by nie? Coś ci nie pasuje w tym temacie?


Nie dlaczego ma mi nie pasować? To twój biznes.



> Jakbyś nie wiedział to aplikacja na adnroida już jest, na ipada także - wiem, mam, używam - nie wiesz, nie masz, zamilcz


Na androida, to jest kolego BETA i ma się nijak do tej z iPhona. A na iPadzie używasz aplikacji z iPhona, czyli większy ekran, ale ta sama funkcjonalność.



> Ja robię podłogówkę tak, jak system z którym pracuję pozwala, a to że ty tego nie rozumiesz to już trudno.


Czyli robisz to źle. To, że nie masz czym zrobić podłogówki, to jedna spraw, a to, że oszukujesz klientów montując im coś co działa źle, to inna spraw. Nie moje małpy, nie mój cyrk.



> Rozumiem, że to koniec twojej wypowiedzi, bo nic ciekawszego w temacie "system do 15 000zł" nie potrafisz napisać.


A po co? Mam wkleić wycenę z elektrody? Jest tam od kilku miesięcy.



> Zapomniałes jeszcze napisac, że KNX jest dobry jak prosche i tani jak Skoda... jak to robisz na każdym forum i w kazdym temacie.


Tylko, że ja nigdy tak nie napisałem.



> Z mojej strony to koniec debaty z tobą, gdyż czytając twoje wcześniejsze posty można łatwo wywnioskować, że dyskusja z takim człowiekiem jak ty do niczego logicznego nie prowadzi, a tylko mota temat.


Miałbym dyskutować z tobą? Z kimś kto nie mając odpowiednich podzespołów wciska ludziom kichę, żeby tylko zarobić? Potem krążą mity, że podłogówka jest do dupy. 



> Zatem najlepiej jakbyś wypowiadał się i odnosił swoje uwagi do użytkownika, który napisał post nr 1.


Twoje rady kosztują złotówkę i tyle są warte.
Za moje pogadanki o KNX  klienci płacą po 200 zł za godzinę.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam,
> Zrobię wycenę dla domu 140m2, a w nim:
> *PARTER*
> kuchnia + jadalniasalonmały pokójłazienkakorytarz,
> *PIĘTRO:*
> pokój 1pokój 2pokój 3łazienka
> teraz pytanie co chcemy zrobić w domu? Proponuję
> sterowanie oświetleniemsterowanie ogrzewaniemsterowanie roletamisterowanie kameramijakieś czujniki dobierzemyelektrozawory ...





> *sterowanie światłem:*
> 10*220zł = 2200


A jakie to sterowanie oświetleniem kiedy wychodzi na pokój po jednym klawiszu  :bye:  Za jeden łącznik pojedynczy zapłacić 220zł? To Berker czy Gira  szkalna taniej wyjdzie.




> *Ogrzewanie podłogowe*: 6 stref - parter
> *Ogrzewanie centralne:* 5 grzejników - piętro
> suma: 11*180zł = 1980 zł


A jakie to ogrzewanie strefowe? Może na rozdzielaczu od podłogówki ale na pewno nie w każdym pomieszczeniu czujnik z wyświetlaczem.




> *Sterowanie roletami:*
> ok. 14 rolet zewnętrznych:
> 14*220=3080zł...


Może tylko jakieś łączniki przyciskowe a gdzie reszta?




> *Sterowanie kamerami*
> 3x kamera IP = 3*500zł = 1500 zł*...*


Chyba sama integracja kamer do systemy ale napewno  nie kamery IP. Analogowe to już szybciej.




> *Czujniki*
> - 1x dymu = 240zł
> - 3x zalania = 3*230=690
> - telnku węgla + integracja z systemem = 150+120=270zł
> - 4x ruchu = 4*200 = 800
> SUMA: 2000 zł...


Alarm rozbudowany jak nie wiem co ale stref grzewczych to nawaliłeś jakby to był wielki budynek.




> Montaż 1 zł...


To ja chciałbym Szanownego Kolegę zatrudnić do za sporo więcej jak tylko tyle kosztuje zainstalowanie tego wszystkiego na stanie surowym otwartym a na dokładkę z wszystkimi dokumentami do zakończenia budowy instalacji elektrycznej. Gratuluję sztuki ukrywania kosztów.

Nie ma to jak ładnie bajerować.

----------


## Wakmen

> A podobna wycena w przypadku Ceuron’u - tak do rozważenia jako alternatywa.
> 
> *Wycena*
> 
> *Koszt automatyki:  5 870zł  BRUTTO.*
> 
> Różnica spora a przy tym wspierasz polską myśl techniczną.
> Wszystko liczone było na okrągło tak jakby moduł miał tylko jedno wejście/wyjście. Gniazdkowe moduły węzłowe Ceuron’u mają po 2 wejścia i 2 wyjścia więc ilość modułów byłaby pewnie niższa niż w kalkulacji. Czyli jeszcze taniej.


Sooper. Kolejna rewelacyjna wycena. Nie ma co komentować.
Kto da taniej?

----------


## Wakmen

> elektrozawory to koszt koło 500 zł / szt., wiec warto dodać do wyceny
> 
> wnioskuję, że Twój system nie kosztuje 5000, a 9000 i nie ma możliwości .


Jak się wszystko pozbiera co jest potrzebne od A do Z to i wyjdzie z 30k przy tych waszych możliwościach systemów bo chociażby co robić za sceny gdy jest jeden "pstryk" na pomieszczenie? Nieporozumienie a nie nowoczesny dom. Tak się budowało 20 lat temu i jeszcze kryształowy żyrandol na środku każdego pokoju.

----------


## Wakmen

> Sterowanie pilotem jest dodatkową opcją. Niektórzy chcą mieć pilota np. w sypialni przy łóżku.
> ...


Albo tylko jednego pilota przy kluczach do samochodu a nie kilka i każdy z innej parafii.

----------


## Wakmen

> sterujesz poprzez przeglądarkę internetową, czy aplikację?


Sterujesz? A czym? Czegoś tu nie rozumiem.

----------


## CBot

Widzę że świeża firma nacisnęła niektórym na odcisk ale to zrozumiałe (narusza sporo interesów).

Nie rozumiem tylko po co uciekać się do jakiś dziwnych oskarżeń o oszustwo. Ceuron jest nową firmą na rynku chcącą zaoferować alternatywę dla już istniejących. Wszystkie produkty objęte są 2-letnią gwarancją i wsparciem technicznym. Spełniają wszystkie wymogi techniczne oraz normy kompatybilności elektrycznej.

Ceny też nie są zmyślone, ponieważ są wzięte wprost ze sklepu internetowego www.automatykadomowa.sklep.pl. W którym każdy może sobie zakupić produkty systemu Ceuron.
Na początku przyszłego roku produkty Ceuron pojawią się również u innych dystrybutorów. 
Łatwo to sprawdzić i policzyć ile będzie kosztować w konkretnym zastosowaniu. My gwarantujemy że wycena będzie atrakcyjna.
Proszę również zwrócić uwagę na małe instalacje mieszkaniowe gdzie kosztorys staje się jeszcze bardziej atrakcyjny.


Jeżeli jakieś informację o systemie wydają się Państwu nieścisłe to proszę o pytania. Z chęcią odpowiem. Proszę jednak o pytania dotyczące elementów sterowania automatyką a nie firmy elementów wykonawczych jak elektrozawory. 
Nasze rozwiązania mogą sterować wszelkimi elementami wykonawczymi które spełniają parametry elektryczne urządzeń sterujących.
Dystrybuujemy wyłącznie sprzęt i oprogramowanie kwestia użycia go do automatyki leży w gestii instalatorów i to oni decydują jak go wykorzystają. My dajemy tylko narzędzie do budowania instalacji automatyki. Więc proszę nie sugerować się wprost przykładem bo można na tym systemie zrobić np. pokój w którym sceny świetlne złożone będą z np. 8 punktów świetlnych. Ale to tez tylko przykład.

Oferujemy konkretne rozwiązania za konkretną cenę. Wybór producenta należy do Państwa.

P.S.
Odnośnie pytania czym sterujesz przez internet.
- Możesz sterować wszystkim co masz podpięte do systemu. Np.: oświetleniem, roletami, ogrzewaniem (termostatami), sprawdzać temperaturę, podglądać kamerkę IP, itp.
Obsługujesz za pośrednictwem wszystkiego co ma przeglądarkę internetową:
- telefonów z dowolnym systemem, nawet Nokii z Windows Phone
- tabletów
- komputerów
- czy telewizora

----------


## s**a**s

No też pokuszę się komentarz do postów wyżej...

*@Wakmen* - nie zapominaj, że temat brzmi: "Inteligentny dom - co można otrzymać w budżecie 15 tys. zł" Skoro mamy określony budżet, to dałem przykład instalacji* ZA 15 000 zł.* Chcesz to załóż temat "inteligentny dom - co można otrzymać w budżecie do 30 tys. zł" Oczywiście zgodzę się z Tobą, że instalacja nie jest bardzo rozbudowana, ale dla klienta, który ma* TYLKO  I WYŁĄCZNIE 15 000 zł* można coś takiego zaproponować. Potem oczywiście można dokupić co tylko się będzie chciało. 

http://www.kamery.pl/produkty/kamery...33-vivotek.htm - kamery do środka - oczywiście są i kamery za 7000 zł, ale też za 200. Wybrałem te za 500 zł. Klient sam określa budżet jaki może przeznaczyć na kamery i wtedy dobiera się je oddzielnie, poza systemem. Ja wybrałem takie, komuś nie pasują to może dołożyć do swojej instalacji, natomiast cena całkowita też wzrośnie, a przypominam *mamy ustalony budżet na 15 000 zł.*

Dziękuję za zaproszenie. Mnie zatrudnić nie można, ale jeżeli zdecydujesz się na zakup systemu w naszej firmie, to wiedz, że żadnych ukrytych kosztów nie ma, a jeśli dalej uważasz, że są to wskaż mi gdzie. Jeżeli natomiast nie możesz uzasadnić swoich sądów to nie pisz następnym razem nic. 

Oczywiście system, o którym pisałem nie wymaga, aby budowla była w stanie surowym. Można mieszkać w domu i zamontować system. Najlepiej jednak zrobić to, tuż przed samym wprowadzeniem. 

@CBot - Wasz system jeszcze raczkuje, ale trzymam kciuki, bo nie ma nic lepszego jak ludzie, którzy tworzą coś z pasją i poświęcają temu całe życie. Nie ma też nic gorszego od ludzi, którzy jednym komentarzem potrafią sprawić, że odechciewa się pracować i być innowacyjny - nawet próbować być. Zazwyczaj takie komentarze piszą ludzie, którzy marzyli/marzą o tym, aby otworzyć firmę produkującą takie urządzenia, ale na marzeniach się kończy.

@ktoś kto usunął posta - nie reklamuję się tutaj - nie podałem, ani nazwy firmy, ani producenta, ani żadnego adresu www, mail, biura, nic. Opisałem tylko system *za 15 000 zł*. Jak pisałem wyżej, Jeżeli ktoś ma z tym problem, to niech założy temat instalacje za 30 000 zł i wtedy inaczej przedstawię system, na którym pracuję. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> No też pokuszę się komentarz do postów wyżej...
> 
> *@Wakmen* - ... Jeżeli natomiast nie możesz uzasadnić swoich sądów to nie pisz następnym razem nic. ...


To żeś mnie rozbawił. Wiesz jak ja interpretuję takie "słabe reklamy"? Jak ... może porównam do czegoś przyziemnego: jest firma od "tunningu" samochodów i szuka potencjalnych klientów mówiąc, że z Waszego auta zrobi sooper wyścigowe auto. Założy jakiś spojlerek typu "parapet pod doniczkę", założy jakiś nikiel na rurę wydechową ... a w najlepszym przypadku zamontuje jakieś "pseudo sportowe gadgety" (obetnie drązek zmiany biegów, jakieś dziwne zegarki czy nakładki na pedały ale z ... dużego fiata nijak nie zrobi się sportowego auta. Ono będzie tylko pseudo sportowe. 
Przepraszam za tak surową ironię ale ja jako instalator niejednokrotnie spotkałem się z forumowiczami bym im zrobił taką właśnie "pseudo inteligentną" instalację za jakiś kilka złotych. Tak się nie da. Wy jesteście osobami, które chcą sprzedać produkt i za wszelką cenę to zrobią ale to właśnie ja go zamontuję a nie Wy. I wtedy co? Czemu tak drogo? To ja zdzieram? Nie to Wy .... nie mówicie całej prawdy.
A teraz zacznę uzasadniać:




> ... *@Wakmen* - nie zapominaj, że temat brzmi: "Inteligentny dom - co można otrzymać w budżecie 15 tys. zł" Skoro mamy określony budżet, to dałem przykład instalacji* ZA 15 000 zł. ...*


Nie dałeś takiego przykładu a tylko "nakładkę" upiększającą do ID. Cała instalacja ID będzie dużo więcej kosztowała.




> ... Chcesz to załóż temat "inteligentny dom - co można otrzymać w budżecie do 30 tys. zł" Oczywiście zgodzę się z Tobą, że instalacja nie jest bardzo rozbudowana, ale dla klienta, który ma* TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE 15 000 zł* można coś takiego zaproponować. Potem oczywiście można dokupić co tylko się będzie chciało. ...


Ja nie muszę zakładać podobnych tematów. One już są a bynajmniej dziesiątki postów tylko warto poczytać.
Ponadto chcesz/chcecie coś zaproponować a potem ... może klient coś dokupi? Wątpię. Taki klient, który oczekuję dużo za mało to będzie potem ... spłacał kredyt przez dziesiątki lat i nie będzie go na nic dodatkowego stać.




> ... http://www.kamery.pl/produkty/kamery-zintegrowane-ip/ip7133-vivotek.htm - kamery do środka - oczywiście są i kamery za 7000 zł, ale też za 200. Wybrałem te za 500 zł. Klient sam określa budżet jaki może przeznaczyć na kamery i wtedy dobiera się je oddzielnie, poza systemem. Ja wybrałem takie, komuś nie pasują to może dołożyć do swojej instalacji, natomiast cena całkowita też wzrośnie, a przypominam *mamy ustalony budżet na 15 000 zł.*...


I to są kamery? Do czego? Do przedsionku czy może do monitoringu posesji? Ani do jednego ani do drugiego się nie nadają. Szkoda wyrzucać na taki gadget pieniędzy. Jeżeli ktoś takie kamerki proponuje klientowi to ile mogą być warte jego propozycje? Dla mnie to ktoś sobie robi jaja z poważnych klientów.




> ... ale jeżeli zdecydujesz się na zakup systemu w naszej firmie, to wiedz, że żadnych ukrytych kosztów nie ma, a jeśli dalej uważasz, że są to wskaż mi gdzie.


Na zakup? Nie bądź śmieszny.
Wytłumacz mi jak te Twoje gadgety będą działały bezprzewodowo ... bez przewodów o których to już nie wspominasz? 




> ... Oczywiście system, o którym pisałem nie wymaga, aby budowla była w stanie surowym. Można mieszkać w domu i zamontować system. Najlepiej jednak zrobić to, tuż przed samym wprowadzeniem. ...


TO jak to jest? To jest cena za cały system czy tylko za sprzęt? Z tego co pamiętam to ktoś podał robociznę za 1 zł bo ... można mieszkać a sprzęt można zamontować później. TO gdzie tutaj jeszcze cena za materiał i robociznę układania setki przewodów do oświetlenia (ubogie ale jednak jest), gniazd (wogóle nie było nic wspominane), RTV-Sat czy jeszcze jakieś inne "wynalazki"? A gdzie rozdzielnica? A gdzie dokumentacja powykonawcza? To też kosztuje przysłowiową złotówkę? 
Wiem, wiem Dużym fiatem po tuningu też można jeździć.




> ... @CBot - *Wasz system jeszcze raczkuje*, ale trzymam kciuki, bo nie ma nic lepszego jak ludzie, którzy tworzą coś z pasją i poświęcają temu całe życie. Nie ma też nic gorszego od ludzi, którzy jednym komentarzem potrafią sprawić, że odechciewa się pracować i być innowacyjny - nawet próbować być. Zazwyczaj takie komentarze piszą ludzie, którzy marzyli/marzą o tym, aby otworzyć firmę produkującą takie urządzenia, ale na marzeniach się kończy....


Jakie głębokie słowa :hug: 
U Szanownego Kolegi to "tylko z marketingiem" na bakier ale reszta już OK.
Jak chcesz to możemy wieczorami podyskutować o konkretach "życia na budowie" a nie tylko wyuczone na blachę co nasz system "nie potrafi". Forumowicze tutaj chcieli by bardziej konkretów a nie maślanych oczu.

PS. W tym poście nie mam zamiaru nikogo obrazić ale uważam, że pisząc tutaj należy się szczera i prawdziwa wypowiedź. Miejsce na reklamę również się znajdzie ale nie w taki sposób.

----------


## s**a**s

Jeszcze raz piszę, że ja się tu nie reklamuję...  :smile: 





> Nie dałeś takiego przykładu a tylko "nakładkę" upiększającą do ID. Cała instalacja ID będzie dużo więcej kosztowała.


Podaj w takim razie lepszy przykład nakładki albo ID, jeśli się miescisz w ramach cenowych oczywiście. Być może ja mogłem dać lepszy przykład, ale nikt nie potrafi podjąć merytorycznej dyskusji akurat na temat konkretnych podzespołów. (oprócz kamer, ale też nie ma zadnej innej propozycji)





> Ja nie muszę zakładać podobnych tematów. One już są a bynajmniej dziesiątki postów tylko warto poczytać.
> Ponadto chcesz/chcecie coś zaproponować a potem ... może klient coś dokupi? Wątpię. Taki klient, który oczekuję dużo za mało to będzie potem ... spłacał kredyt przez dziesiątki lat i nie będzie go na nic dodatkowego stać.


To nie zakładaj ;] chcemy coś zaproponować, co potem można ewentualnie rozbudować, bez dodatkowych remontów. Znaczy to, że dokupuje tylko podzespoły, które ubogacają jego system. Ja, ani Ty nie mamy wątpliwości, że system za 15 000 zł nie może być systemem kompletnym. Zawsze proponujemy klientom, jeżeli nie mają wystarczających środków, żeby robili sobie ID krok po kroku, czyli albo po jednym pomieszczeniu, albo po jednym urządzeniu. 

Różnica między nami jest taka, że jak klient do nas przyjdzie i powie, ze ma 15 000 zł i co może za to zrobić to my mu coś już zaproponujemy, a Wy odsyłacie takich do domu... chyba, że się mylę?





> I to są kamery? Do czego? Do przedsionku czy może do monitoringu posesji? Ani do jednego ani do drugiego się nie nadają. Szkoda wyrzucać na taki gadget pieniędzy. Jeżeli ktoś takie kamerki proponuje klientowi to ile mogą być warte jego propozycje? Dla mnie to ktoś sobie robi jaja z poważnych klientów.


Kup sobie kamery jakie chcesz. 






> Wytłumacz mi jak te Twoje gadgety będą działały bezprzewodowo ... bez przewodów o których to już nie wspominasz?


Piszesz tu o instalacji elektrycznej, którą trzeba zrobić w każdym domu? No proszę Cię.. tracę wiarę w Ciebie  :smile: 





> TO jak to jest? To jest cena za cały system czy tylko za sprzęt? Z tego co pamiętam to ktoś podał robociznę za 1 zł bo ... można mieszkać a sprzęt można zamontować później. TO gdzie tutaj jeszcze cena za materiał i robociznę układania setki przewodów do oświetlenia (ubogie ale jednak jest), gniazd (wogóle nie było nic wspominane), RTV-Sat czy jeszcze jakieś inne "wynalazki"? A gdzie rozdzielnica? A gdzie dokumentacja powykonawcza? To też kosztuje przysłowiową złotówkę?


To jest cena za sprzedaż urządzeń, o których napisałem w moim pierwszym poście, za montaż tych urządzeń, a w cenę wliczona jest też gwarancja. Jakbyś widział, to ja nie instaluję niczego przewodowego, tylko urządzenia na z-wave, a więc nie potrzeba Twojej rozdzielni i kabli do światła, ani niczego podobnego.





> PS. W tym poście nie mam zamiaru nikogo obrazić ale uważam, że pisząc tutaj należy się szczera i prawdziwa wypowiedź. Miejsce na reklamę również się znajdzie ale nie w taki sposób.


Nie obrażam się, a prawda jest taka, że producent urządzeń bezprzewodowych jest dla was bardzo nie wygodny... skoro już mówimy o prawdzie. 
I prawda też jest taka, że (przynajmniej ja) nie oszukuję klientów, a jeżeli oszukuję to zacytuj proszę!

----------


## Wakmen

> Podaj w takim razie lepszy przykład nakładki albo ID, jeśli się miescisz w ramach cenowych oczywiście.


Nie podam bo i same instalacje elektryczne robiłem droższe (dla mieszkaniówki). Założyciel tematu napisał:
*"co mozna otrzymac w budzecie 15 tys PLN"
*i nie tylko ja stwierdzam, że niewiele jak powiem i nic kiedy pozna się potrzeby dzisiejszych inwestorów.




> Być może ja mogłem dać lepszy przykład


I trzeba było dać ale w innym wątku gdzie nie liczą się tylko owe 15KPLN a liczą się pomysły i rozwiązania.




> nikt nie potrafi podjąć merytorycznej dyskusji akurat na temat konkretnych podzespołów. (oprócz kamer, ale też nie ma zadnej innej propozycji)


Po czym to wnioskujesz? Myślisz, że tylko Ty coś wiesz na podobne tematy?




> chcemy coś zaproponować, co potem można ewentualnie rozbudować, bez dodatkowych remontów. Znaczy to, że dokupuje tylko podzespoły, które ubogacają jego system. Ja, ani Ty nie mamy wątpliwości, że system za 15 000 zł nie może być systemem kompletnym.


To tak jakbyś proponował np. Audi Q7 ... bez okien, drzwi, siedzenia z desek ... bo potem sobie dokupi. Co to za instalacja kiedy na tak duży budynek proponujesz 10 klawiszy dla oświetlenia??! I jeszcze chcesz na tym robić sceny świetlne lub zarządzać przez ... cokolwiek. Nie przesadzajmy. Zaproponuj (w innym temacie) taki a taki budynek, tyle a tyle obwodów (w salonie z jakiś 5-8 obwodów, jadalni i kuchni drugie tyle ... na budynek około 30 - 40 obwodów) jakieś ciekawe rozwiązania z gniazdami, roletami, ogrzewaniem itd. itd. To będzie dyskusja na jakimś modelowym budynku. 




> Różnica między nami jest taka, że jak klient do nas przyjdzie i powie, ze ma 15 000 zł i co może za to zrobić to my mu coś już zaproponujemy, a Wy odsyłacie takich do domu...


Coś czyli takie właśnie kamerki? Ja w takiej sytuacji proponuję by sobie taki badziew odpuścił bo szkoda kasy. Ty mu je sprzedasz a klient po jakimś czasie będzie na Ciebie wkurzony, że ma takie byle coś. Mnie pochwali, że mu dobrze odradziłem taki badziew.




> Kup sobie kamery jakie chcesz.


To zaproponuj kamery godne właściciela ID.




> Piszesz tu o instalacji elektrycznej, którą trzeba zrobić w każdym domu? No proszę Cię.. tracę wiarę w Ciebie


A to zrób ID bez owej instalacji elektrycznej czy RTV-SAT. Da sie? Nawet ten Twój bezprzewodowy system będzie leżał bezużyteczny w kartonikach bez sporej ilości przewodów. Inwestor nie musi się znać na ID jak instalator, to Ty musisz mu uświadomić, że z takimi pieniążkami to kupi parę elementów, które będą czekały na kabelki, które też kosztują ale przecież Ciebie to nie interesuje bo Ty nie jesteś elektrykiem.




> tylko urządzenia na z-wave, a więc nie potrzeba Twojej rozdzielni i kabli do światła, ani niczego podobnego.


I tu jesteś w wielkim błedzie. A te Twoje elementy wykonawcze co będą załączały jak nie będzie przewodów (i zasilających i do odbiorników np. żaróweczka)? Oj szkoda się rozpisywać bo przecież instalator to tylko zarabia na przewodach, na zabezpieczeniach w rozdzielnicy. Przecież to wszystko jest niepotrzebne. I dalej:




> producent urządzeń bezprzewodowych jest dla was bardzo nie wygodny... skoro już mówimy o prawdzie.


Nie no sooper. A jak wyprasujesz tę swoją koszulę do biura nie potrzebując przewodów w budynku?




> I prawda też jest taka, że (przynajmniej ja) nie oszukuję klientów, a jeżeli oszukuję to zacytuj proszę!


Nie no jak, przecież Szanowny Kolega to na elektryce się nie zna. Kolega jest specem od ID  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> I prawda też jest taka, że (przynajmniej ja) nie oszukuję klientów, a jeżeli oszukuję to zacytuj proszę!


Ok. Poniżej kilka przykłady twojej prawdomówności.

Pierwszy



> Jakbyś widział, to ja nie instaluję niczego przewodowego, tylko urządzenia na z-wave, a więc nie potrzeba Twojej rozdzielni i kabli do światła, ani niczego podobnego.


No ja rozumiem, że oświetlenia może być na baterię lub akumulator, ale telewizor czy komputer raczej już musi być na 230V.
O ile wiem większość urządzeń produkcji fibaro wymaga zasilania 230V. No ale skoro ty, ekspert od fibaro uważasz, że jest ono zbędne, to ok.

Drugi



> Ja robię podłogówkę tak, *jak system z którym pracuję pozwala*


Oszukujesz klientów mówiąc, że się da zrobić, wiedzą, że nie jesteś w stanie zrobić tego poprawnie, gdyż system tego nie potrafi.
Jak już wspominałem fibaro nie potrafi sterować poprawnie ogrzewaniem podłogowym. To że ty, to sprzedajesz i montujesz komuś, to jest właśnie oszustwo. Taka "chińska podróbka".

Trzeci



> Oczywiście system, o którym pisałem nie wymaga, aby budowla była w  stanie surowym. Można mieszkać w domu i zamontować system. Najlepiej  jednak zrobić to, tuż przed samym wprowadzeniem.


Sugerujesz, że jest bez znaczenia stan obiektu i cena będzie taka sama.
Oczywiście to kolejne oszustwo, bo wycena nie obejmuje instalacji elektrycznej i pozostałych np. komputerowej, zakładając, że takowe się już znajdują.
W przypadku wyceny instalacji przewodowej ID, zawsze są one wliczane w cenę.

O ile jest sens stosowania technologii bezprzewodowych w wykończonych domach, o tyle w nowo budowanych jest to po prostu bzdura.





> Być może ja mogłem dać lepszy przykład, ale nikt  nie potrafi podjąć merytorycznej dyskusji akurat na temat konkretnych  podzespołów. (oprócz kamer, ale też nie ma zadnej innej propozycji)


Specjalnie na gwiazdkę prezent.




> Witam,
> Zrobię wycenę dla domu 140m2, a w nim:
> *PARTER*
> 
> kuchnia + jadalniasalonmały pokójłazienkakorytarz, 
> *PIĘTRO:*
> 
> pokój 1pokój 2pokój 3łazienka 
>  teraz pytanie co chcemy zrobić w domu? Proponuję
> ...


*
Wycena*
*centralka:* Raspbery Pi + linknx =350 zł
_________Port IP KNX = 1300 zł
_________ Zasilacz KNX 500mA = 300 zł
_________ Program do zaprogramowania instalacji ETS4 lite = 366 zł
_________ Przewód KNX 100m = 205 zł

Suma: 2521 zł

*sterowanie światłem:*
10 obwodów czyli 2x8 wy 16A= 620 zł
*
Ogrzewanie podłogowe*: 6 stref - parter
*Ogrzewanie centralne:* 5 grzejników - piętro
2*8 wy MDT=1651 zł
Elektrozawory 11 szt=715 zł

Suma: 2366 zł
*
Sterowanie roletami:*
ok. 14 rolet zewnętrznych:

2*8 rolet=1600zł
*
Sterowanie kamerami*
3x kamera IP = 3*500zł = 1500 zł
*
Czujniki*
- 1x dymu = 70zł
- 3x zalania = 3*61=183
- tlenku węgla + integracja z systemem = 125zł
- 4x ruchu = 4*24 = 96 zł
Zasilacz 12V 1A = 10zł
moduły 2*8we KNX = 400 zł

SUMA: 884 zł
*
Elektrozawór* 
-odcinający dopływ wody ok. 255 zł
-odcinający dopływ gazu ok. 365 zł

SUMA: 620 zł

*Sterowanie z włączników na ścianie:*
(podłączamy pod dowolne włączniki dzwonkowe lub dwustanowe)
Podstawowe funkcje:
- Niezależne przełączanie 4 kanałów,
- Możliwość podłączenia 4 LED jako status przycisku,
- Funkcje przycisku:
- załącz/wyłącz 
- funkcja ściemniacza 
- sterowanie żaluzjami 
- natężenie oświetlenia 
- numer sceny 
- wartość temperatury 0-40 °C 
- wartość natężenia oświetlenia 0-1500 lux

Suma : 10 szt.=2000 zł

Rozdzielnia 100 mod na bezpieczniki i moduły KNX=211 zł

RAZEM: 12322 NETTO
+ 8% lub 23% VAT (w zależności od tego kto montuje - firma, prv)
= 13308 zł BRUTTO lub 15156 zł BRUTTO

Jak widać pozostaje 2092 zł lub 2344 zł. 
Oczywiście jeśli się nie znamy to kwotę tę musimy przeznaczyć na montaż i uruchomienie.
Jeśli podejmiemy się samodzielnego montażu, to pozostałe pieniądze możemy przeznaczyć na 
takie włączniki


Po 900 zł netto, co oznacza, że moglibyśmy sobie zafundować 3 szt.

Przewaga tej konfiguracji systemu KNX, nad fibaro polega na zastosowaniu przeznaczonego do ogrzewani podłogowego sterownika. Niestety mimo chęci zastosowania prostszego rozwiązania, kosztującego 620 zł, zamiast kosztować 2366 zł, które byłoby na poziomie fibaro, nie dałem rady.
Byłoby kolejne 1750 zł, ale po prostu nie mogłem zaproponować takiego gó*na.
Profesjonalizm zwyciężył.
Dodatkowo z każdego zespołu włączników na ścianie możemy zrealizować 6 różnych funkcji w przypadku KNX i po jednej, góra dwóch w przypadku fibaro.
Możemy też z każdego z tych punktów uzyskać informację o 4 dowolnych zdarzeniach dzięki 4 LED-om

----------


## adwlodar

Dendrytus,




> Raspbery Pi + linknx =350 zł


wyjaśnisz tą pozycję? Bo nie rozumiem w jakim celu ona jest.




> Zasilacz KNX 500mA = 300 zł


Jakiej firmy to zasilacz? Patrzyłem na ceny ABB i zasilacz ciut mocniejszy bo 640mA (z podtrzymaniem) to koszt 1643 zł...  :sad:

----------


## kszysztof

To ja mam pytanie. Domek 170m2, jaki system na taką powierzchnie wybrać. Wiem, ze jest ich dużo. Na szczęście moge poozyc przewody (jeszcze nie ma tynków). Interesuje mnie stosunek cena/jakość - tzn.ma to byc system sprawdzony (najlepiej jak najdłużej) i oczywiście dobrze działający.
Słycham propozycji. Na wiosnę musze ruszyć z obaklowaniem i do tego czasu musze juz wybrać.
Proszę o jakieś sugestie.

----------


## kasprzyk

> To ja mam pytanie. Domek 170m2, jaki system na taką powierzchnie wybrać. ....
> Proszę o jakieś sugestie.


Witaj.
Temat rzeka jak to mówią  :wink:  
Instalatorzy (w tym także ja) mają wyrobione własne zdanie na temat systemów które znają, montowali, obsługują. Z mojej strony mogę zaproponować system Nexo firmy Nexwell z Wrocławia. Bezpłatnie możesz zamówić prezentację w domu http://www.nexwell.eu/sprzedaz-1  będziesz mógł organoleptycznie zobaczyć o co w tym wszystkim biega  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## stkop

> Witaj.
> Temat rzeka jak to mówią  
> Z mojej strony mogę zaproponować system Nexo firmy Nexwell z Wrocławia. Bezpłatnie możesz zamówić prezentację w domu http://www.nexwell.eu/sprzedaz-1  będziesz mógł organoleptycznie zobaczyć o co w tym wszystkim biega 
> Pozdrawiam


Tak... albo system *Fox* firmy Nexwell z Wrocławia.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Tak... albo system *Fox* firmy Nexwell z Wrocławia.


Owszem,  jest to rozsądna  propozycja pasująca do tematu tego wątku. System Fox, to rozwiązanie dla osób, którym wystarczą podstawowe funkcje - ster. oświetleniem, roletami, gniazdami, ogrzewaniem i przede wszystkim wyłącznik (manipulator FOX TOUCH -jest to uogólniając okrojona przycisku WPP http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan ) , które cenowo mogą konkurować z wyłącznikami tradycyjnymi renomowanych firm np.: w sytuacji salonu, gdzie posiadamy wiele stref oświetleniowych, czy rolet - jeden przycisk 6 "klawiszowy"  obsłuży 12 funkcji, do tego wygląd samego wyłącznika MZ bardzo atrakcyjny.
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus, wyjaśnisz tą pozycję? Bo nie rozumiem w jakim celu ona jest.


Raspberry pi jest w tym przypadku serwerem, który umożliwia integracją np. z kamerami IP, zarządza bardziej skomplikowaną logiką, rejestruje zdarzenia itp.
Umożliwia też zarządzanie ID przy pomocy dowolnego smartfona czy tabletu, plus wizualizacja.
W KNX serwery nie są potrzebne, ale się przydają



> Jakiej firmy to zasilacz? Patrzyłem na ceny ABB i zasilacz ciut mocniejszy bo 640mA (z podtrzymaniem) to koszt 1643 zł...


intelektronika za 210 zł z VAT. Potrzebuje jeszcze źródła zasilania 12-24 VDC 3A , np. zasilacza buforowego PULSAR, SATEL
Dlatego podałem 300 zł




> To ja mam pytanie. Domek 170m2, jaki system na taką powierzchnie wybrać. Wiem, ze jest ich dużo.


To zabawne, ale w Polsce jest już ponad 20 różnych systemów IB, które nie są kompatybilne z niczym.
Ciekawe kiedy firmy zaczną padać.



> To ja mam pytanie. Domek 170m2, jaki system na taką powierzchnie wybrać.
> 
> Na szczęście moge poozyc przewody (jeszcze nie ma tynków). Interesuje mnie stosunek cena/jakość -


A ja chciałbym kupić samochód. Interesuje mnie stosunek cena/jakość - tzn.ma to być samochód sprawdzony (najlepiej jak najdłużej) i oczywiście dobrze działający.
To mniej więcej taki poziom pytania.

1. Co to znaczy domek 170m? To pokój z łazienką, kuchnia i sypialnią czy dwupiętrowy podpiwniczony dom?
2. Jakie funkcje ma realizować system ID.
3. Jaki budżet masz zamiar na to przeznaczyć.
To tak na początek. 
Przy normalnym ID, opis samych tylko funkcji to kilkanaście stron opisu. Przynajmniej u mnie tak jest przy podpisywaniu umowy, żeby klient wiedział co otrzyma, a czego mieć nie będzie.




> tzn.ma to byc system sprawdzony (najlepiej jak najdłużej) i oczywiście dobrze działający.


ponad 20 lat istnienia. Ponad 300 firm, w tym takie jak ABB, Gira, Berker, Hager, Merten czy Fujitsu.
Ponad 30 000 wysoko wykwalifikowanych instalatorów.
A czy dobrze działający?



> *More than 11,000 KNX devices* went into the construction of *Terminal 3 at Beijing Capital International Airport*. They regulate the lighting, air-conditioning and heating systems, and transmit error messages.
> Beijing Airport’ Terminal 3, which boasts an area of *986,000 square metres*, is the *largest airport* building in the world. It opened in February 2008.


Dodatkowo
Cytat:



> Therefore, a direct measurement *system* has been set up in a  
> *140m2 KNX  house  with  two  inhabitants*.  The  *KNX  system  
> includes 38 active devices* attached on a single line, *fed by a  
> 640mA*  power  supply  unit. Basic  lighting  control  automation  
> and  HVAC  functions  are  deployed,  making  this  house  an  
> optimal choice for the purpose of reaching general findings.


Czyli najmniejsze zużycie prądu wśród systemów ID, co przekłada się na dodatkowe pieniądze w skali kilku-kilkunastu lat.

No i oczywiście jest to jedyny system, który ma gwarancję, że będzie nadal dostępny za 20 lat, o ile znowu nie będzie końca świata, który przepowiedział Nostradamus lub komuś skończył się kalendarz. Majów już mieliśmy czas na kalendarz Azteków 



> Na wiosnę musze ruszyć z obaklowaniem i do tego czasu musze juz wybrać.
> Proszę o jakieś sugestie.


Najmniejsza ilość przewodów w stosunku do jakiegokolwiek innego systemu. No może LCN ma mniej.
Podłączenie w rozdzielni wszystkich włączników w domu to tylko 4 żyły.
Nawet takich





> Owszem,  jest to rozsądna  propozycja pasująca do tematu tego wątku.


Skąd to wiesz?

----------


## xtea

Za jakie 15.000 PLN ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg
Za 3000 PLN to tak. Dwa sterowniki, kilka przekaźników i zwykła instalacja.

----------


## dendrytus

> Za jakie 15.000 PLN ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg
> Za 3000 PLN to tak. Dwa sterowniki, kilka przekaźników i zwykła instalacja.


  Po prostu łżesz jak pies.
Widziałeś w co masz wyposażyć dom? Jakie ma mieć funkcje? Nawet nie potrafisz przygotować kosztorysu jak należy.
No chyba że to wersja bezprzewodowa.

PS.
Zainwestowałeś kasę w nową dostawę i trzeba to jak najszybciej sprzedać?

PS2
Zadowolony użytkownik

na elektrodzie-  neodym
na forum muratora- xtea
na forum budowlanym - gelbeton
A tak naprawdę to handlarz chińskimi sterownikami.

----------


## dejna

> Po prostu łrzesz jak pies.
> Widziałeś w co masz wyposażyć dom? Jakie ma mieć funkcje? Nawet nie potrafisz przygotować kosztorysu jak należy.
> No chyba że to wersja bezprzewodowa.


To mi na bezprzewodowe nie wygląda. Chyba że masz na myśli połączenie do sterowników z telefonu to faktycznie przez wifi bezprzewodowo.

----------


## xtea

> Po prostu łrzesz jak pies.
> Widziałeś w co masz wyposażyć dom? Jakie ma mieć funkcje? Nawet nie potrafisz przygotować kosztorysu jak należy.
> No chyba że to wersja bezprzewodowa.


Nie bardzo rozumiem sensu Twojej wypowiedzi. Nie sprzedaję tylko jestem pierwszym klientem jeszcze z czasów jak budowałem dom.
Jak zwrócisz uwage na wielki mess w poprzednim filmie to zauważysz, że nie miałem instalacji pod inteligentny dom i ten bajzel z tego wynika. Nie wiem czy  gdybym był sprzedawcą to bym taki s*f pokazywał, bo by mnie to stawiało w złym świetle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Pi7U4L0WeOg

Ten bałagan to przez niedouczonych elektryków, którzy podobno zrobili instalację pod IB ale niczego nie dało się do niej podłączyć.

Wersja bezprzewodowa (w mieszkaniu) to nie jest, wszystko jest na kablach, z tym, że sam zaplanowałem instalacje tym razem, a dom jest dawno przerobiony chociaż chetnie go sprzedam, bo pracuje w Warszawie i mi za daleko.
Przecież ten DMX512 to jest jeden kabelek ethernetowy więcej tyle, że w ekranie, a punkty świetlne i tak były zaplanowane i wykonane i zwisały z sufitów. Tylko 100 metrów skrętki dodatkowo i taki efekt.

Zresztą za moment nakręcę jak będzie więcej ledów  :Smile:  I sie pochwalę  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak zwrócisz uwage na wielki mess w poprzednim filmie to zauważysz, że nie miałem instalacji pod inteligentny dom i ten bajzel z tego wynika.


O ile pamiętam to sam to wszystko robiłeś, bo nikt nie zna się na robocie tak jak ty na wszystkim.





> Ten bałagan to przez niedouczonych elektryków, którzy podobno zrobili instalację pod IB ale niczego nie dało się do niej podłączyć.


Z pewnością byli tani, bo ty z innych usług nie korzystasz, ale za to nie kompetentni.



> chociaż chetnie go sprzedam, bo pracuje w Warszawie i mi za daleko.


Tylko znajdź frajera, który ci kupi dom z tym pseudo inteligentną instalacją.
To przynajmniej wiemy dlaczego zachwalasz ten swój pseudo inteligentny dom. Liczysz, że ktoś w te bajki uwierzy i nie będzie żądał obniżenia ceny domu o koszt wymiany instalacji elektrycznej na klasyczną lub z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Z pełnym serwisem, bo ty raczej zainteresowany serwisowaniem tego nie będziesz.



> Przecież ten DMX512 to jest jeden kabelek ethernetowy więcej tyle, że w ekranie, a punkty świetlne i tak były zaplanowane i wykonane i zwisały z sufitów. Tylko 100 metrów skrętki dodatkowo i taki efekt.


Napisałem ci przecież



> Po prostu łżesz jak pies.


I nadal to podtrzymuję.


PS.



> Elektryk chciał około 9000PLN za samą instalację elektryczną z  materiałem, a mnie to wyszło 3000 za robotę z materiałem plus 3000 za za  dodatkowy osprzęt rozdzielni.


Czyli wydałeś 6000 tysięcy po co? Żeby włączać sobie światło telefonem?

PS2.
Pytanie za 100 pkt.
Jak przy pomocy tego chińskiego sterownika sterować podłogówką?

----------


## xtea

Ty chyba nie zrozumiałeś. Sama instalacja elektryczna bez dodatkowego osprzętu ale położona pod IB miała kosztować 9000PLN gdyby wykonał ją elektryk z własnych materiałów. A kosztowała mnie 3000PLN (materiały plus robocizna). Reszta to dodatkowy osprzęt. Wszystko kupowałem z Allegro.
Ale ciekawą rzecz da się zaobserwować. W hurtowni elektrycznej wszystko kosztuje trzykrotnie drożej niż na Allegro. Głupie bezpieczniki na szynę DIN na Allegro są po 4-6 PLN natomiast w hurtowni po 16 PLN. Cała instalacja kosztowała mnie 6000PLN czyli do 15.000 jeszcze daleko. Oczywiscie łączyłem wszystko sam.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ty chyba nie zrozumiałeś. Sama instalacja elektryczna bez dodatkowego osprzętu ale położona pod IB miała kosztować 9000PLN gdyby wykonał ją elektryk z własnych materiałów. A kosztowała mnie 3000PLN (materiały plus robocizna). Reszta to dodatkowy osprzęt. Wszystko kupowałem z Allegro.


I to jest dowód na co?
Nie sądzę aby płakał, że nie dałeś mu zarobić.
Za godzinę mojej pogadanki o ID/IB musiałbyś zapłacić 200 zł. Chociaż od ciebie powinienem wziąć za 400 zł



> Ale ciekawą rzecz da się zaobserwować. W hurtowni elektrycznej wszystko kosztuje trzykrotnie drożej niż na Allegro. Głupie bezpieczniki na szynę DIN na Allegro są po 4-6 PLN natomiast w hurtowni po 16 PLN.


Tylko czemu kupiłeś najdroższe mieszkanie w nowym bloku? Trzeba było kupić stare, miałbyś dużo taniej.




> Cała instalacja kosztowała mnie 6000PLN


Nadal twierdzę, że łżesz .Pytanie tylko czy łżesz z premedytacją czy jesteś głupi i nic nie rozumiesz




> .czyli do 15.000 jeszcze daleko.


Dokładnie tyle samo twojej instalacji jest daleko do ID. 

Jedno jest pocieszające, że jak kiedyś będziesz sprzedawał to mieszkanie, to trzeba będzie wszystko wymienić.

Ps.
Osobiście nie wpadłem na to aby w ID zastosować przełomowe rozwiązanie - przełączniki schodowe i krzyżowe. To jest bardzo ciekawa sprawa.

PS2
Człowiek ze wsi wyjdzie, ale wieś z człowieka nigdy

----------


## gentoonx

A mogło być tak pięknie, a tu kłótnia się zrobiła jarmarczna a nie dyskusja. Ktoś to już pisał w tym wątku lub innym: LAMPKA ZAPALANA ZE SMARTFONA, TO NIE IB, NAWET NIE AUTOMATYKA. Na mój rozum to większej hu..ni nie widziałem. Dużo prościej wyjąć telefon, odblokować, odpalić aplikację, znaleźć odpowiednią ikonę i kliknąć, niż pstryknąć wyłącznikiem na ścianie??? No bez jaj. IB czy nawet automatyczny robi co innego i to nie za 6000PLN. Automatyczny nawet to nie inteligentny. Automatyczny może być harmonogram ogrzewania w Auratonie2000, czy to znaczy że sterownik jest inteligentny? goowno prawda. Jest głupi jak but i to z lewej nogi.  śmiem twierdzić, że nawet na automatyczny sie nie nadaje bo powieszony w złym miejscu nie uwzględni nasłonecznienia i zysków i dalej debil będzie grzał, a w salonie od południa 24stC. światełko ze smartfona, żaluzje na pilota i inne tego typu pierdoły to podcieranie dupy szkłem, a nie automatyka. a gdzie jej jeszcze do namiastek IB.

A na marginesie Auratona2000: sterownik jest tak mądry jak głupi użytkownik.

----------


## Ceslav

................................Dlaczego rekiny nie jedzą murzynów?
................................Bo myślą, że to gówna wielorybów.  :smile: 

To moja próba rozładowania atmosfery na tym, bądź co bądź, bogatym wątku.
Jeżeli komuś spodobał się ten dowcip, może postara się pomóc choćby krótką odpowiedzią na moje pytanie.
Mam stan surowy zamknięty i pora przemyslec okablowwanie.

1. Kamery 5-6 sztuk, zapłace tyle ile trzeba aby jakość była dobra. Czytam o CCTV IP i okablowaniu skrętką PoE- pasuje mi.
2. System alarmowy, kontaktrony w 20 oknach. Moduł ethernet i GSM. Satel Integra - pasuje, ale juz:
3. Podgląd monitoringu i domofonu na 2 tabletach na każdym pietrze domu oraz przez smartphone + internet, oraz możliwosc otwarcia bramy wjazdowej na posesje z poziomu aplikacji mobilnej oraz rozmowa z gościem przy domofonie przez tablet lub smartphone 

Na czym to zbudować??????????
Integra chyba nie ma takich możliwosci jak w pkt.3?

Sterownie oswietleniem i ogrzewaniem nie jest konieczne , moze kiedys.
Wielkie dzieki z góry.

----------


## dendrytus

> A mogło być tak pięknie, ....................................a nie automatyka. a gdzie jej jeszcze do namiastek IB.
> 
> A na marginesie Auratona2000: sterownik jest tak mądry jak głupi użytkownik.


Ponieważ popsułeś mi mój misterny plan, muszę go zmienić.
Aby mieć "bajery" z filmiku w KNX




> Za jakie 15.000 PLN ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg
> Za 3000 PLN to tak. Dwa sterowniki, kilka przekaźników i zwykła instalacja.


Trzeba wydać
1820 + VAT czyli 2239 zł i mamy prawie to samo, tylko w KNX, a taniej niż gdybyśmy kupili dwa chińskie sterowniki. Jak się ktoś zapyta na czym mamy zrobiony bajer, to odpowiemy, że na KNX. Możemy też przy sprzedaży domu powiedzieć, że mamy ID na KNX. Brzmi to dużo lepiej niż na chińskim sterowniku. Dodatkowo mieszkanie zyska na wartości w przypadku KNX i straci w przypadku chińszczyzny.
Oczywistą oczywistością jest, że różnica miedzy tymi bajerami jest dokładnie taka sama jak między tymi limuzynami

  Trabant 601 Limousine (PLC2011XX)
a 

Porsche Panamera(KNX)

I to żeby było ciekawiej za mniejsze pieniądze.
Każdy z włączników na ścianie może zarówno włączać, jak i ściemniać.
Krótki klik włącza/wyłącza światło. Długie naciśnięcie ustawia poziom jasności i go zapamiętuje. Nie potrzebujemy smartfona/tabletu do tak banalnej czynności. Oczywiście jeśli będziemy chcieli go użyć, to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie. 
Poziom jasności oświetlenia na smartfonie/tablecie będziemy mieli przy pomocy wygodnych "suwaków", dzięki, którym bez problemu i od razu ustawimy poziom oświetlenia.  
Które działają tak



a nie durnych przycisków, które musimy trzymać.
Dodatkowo możemy ustawić czas rozjaśniania i czas gaśnięcia oświetlenia przy włączaniu/wyłączaniu. Oba czasy mogą być różne. Co nam to daje? Naprawdę ślicznie wygląda pokój, kiedy światło rozjaśnia się np. w 5sek. A przy wyłączaniu przygasa w 40 sek. Po co? Po to, żeby po naciśnięciu wyłącznika światła, dojść do łóżka, położyć się jeszcze przy zapalonym świetle, które powoli się wyłącza. Funkcja dostępna od kilkunastu lat i jak widać kompletnie nie potrzebujemy tabletu czy smartfona.

Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby do naszego bajeru podłączyć kamery IP.
Możemy też podłączyć wideofon i przy pomocy smartfony/tabletu rozmawiać i otwierać drzwi.
Oczywiście możemy też sterować systemami oświetlenia DALI, DMX512. Mamy możliwość komunikacji modbus, opentherm.
Generalnie mamy możliwość komunikacji i współpracy z: 1-Wire, Asterisk, Barcode, Bluetooth, Bwired, CallerID, Cameras, CUL, CurrentCost, Denon, DSC, ELV MAX!, EZcontrol, Falcom, FritzBox, GLatitude, HDDTemp, HomeMatic, Integra Onkyo, IPVideo, IRMan, IRTrans, JeeLabs, K8055, KNX EIB, LCD4Linux, LEDMatrix, LIRC, Meteohub, MQTT, OpenRemote, OpenTherm, Pachube, Pioneer, PLCBUS, Plugwise, PwrCtrl, RFXCom, RRDTool, Shell, Smart Meter, Sony AIBO, Sony Visca, Sound, SqueezeServer, Telnet, Thermostat, Twitter, UPS, VoiceText, WeatherBug, Weeder, X10, X10Cmd, Xanura CTX35, XML-RPC, XMLTV, XPL, YouLess, Z-Wave

Oczywiści, że jeśli zrobimy sobie taki bajer na KNX, to nie będziemy mieli inteligentnego domu. Będziemy mieli tylko bajer na KNX.

W 2009 roku był sens bawienia się w PLC2011XX, nie było sterboxa ani polskiego producenta tanich podzespołów KNX. W 2012 roku już byli i do tego doszedł Raspbery Pi. Mały komputerek o poborze 3,5W, na którym można postawić serwer dla ID/IB, który nam wszystko zintegruje, za steruje i z wizualizuje.

Wystarczyło w 2012 roku poczytać moje posty, na tym i innych forach.

I co panie od chińszczyzny?




> 3. Podgląd monitoringu i domofonu na 2 tabletach na każdym pietrze domu oraz przez smartphone + internet, oraz możliwosc otwarcia bramy wjazdowej na posesje z poziomu aplikacji mobilnej oraz rozmowa z gościem przy domofonie przez tablet lub smartphone 
> 
> Na czym to zbudować??????????


Na chińskim sterowniku PLC2011C0 i PLC2011A0. Pogadaj z *xtea,* on tym handluje na allegro.

Wszystko co ja znam nie jest dostępne na allegro i kosztuje kilka tys zł za taką funkcjonalność.

----------


## dendrytus

Ten mały komputerek jest wstanie zrealizować marzenie o świeżej kawie  sterowane z poziomu ID/IB, które zawsze jest przytraczane przez instalatorów IB/ID, no  może poza mną.



KNX bez problemu za steruje takim ekspresem

PS.
Musiałem napisać drugi post, bo nie można wstawić dwóch filmików do jednego.

----------


## dendrytus



----------


## dendrytus

Zawsze też mamy do dyspozycji komendy głosowe.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Zapominasz tylko że do PLC2011 jest całe API (interfejs programistyczny) i  na rzeczonym przez ciebie Raspbery, korzystając z bibliotek C++ (są do wielu języków) dla PLC2011 można zrobić o wiele wiekszą funkcjonalność niż na gotowym systemie sterowania domem, nawet takim osławionym jak KNX. API jest otwarte, open source. PLC2011 są tylko elementami wykonawczymi z własną logiką, a sterowanie z programu w C++ daje nieskończone możliwości włącznie z rozmyta logika  :Smile:  Kiedyś pytałem czy ktoś programuje ale nie było odzewu to może zrobie kilka tutorali jak korzystając z dowolnego komputerka zaprogramować sobie własny system? PLC2011 wcale nie jest takim złym rozwiązaniem i nawet jak się znudzi zwykła funkcjonalność to można sobie dorobić sterownik na raspbery i nigdy sie system nie zestarzeje.

Żeby zacząć korzystać z API przykładowo w C# wystarczy dopisac jedną linijke do własnego programu, np zaraz po utworzeniu nowego projektu, w miejscu gdzie się deklaruje używane biblioteki na samej gorze:


```
using ELibrary;
```

dalej gdziekolwiek poniżej napotkanego słowa "namespace":


```
volatile ELClass dendrytus = new ELClass(); // Utworzyć instancję klasy ELClass o nazwie "dendrytus"
```

a następnie w miejscu ładowania formy zasubskrybować zdarzenie, które sobie nazwiemy jak chcemy:
W tym wypadku nazwijmy sobie "Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011  "


```
 dendrytus.ON_EL_pool_received += new ELClass.MyEventHandler(Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011);
```

i gdzieś dalej w kodzie wystarczy napisac tę funkcję, która zwraca odpowiedzi: "Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011  "


```
 private void Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011(Object sender)  {
  // A tu odbieramy dane. Sieć nas nie obchodzi, bo reszte robi DLL
}
```


Dalej już tylko można wysyłać komendy np:


```
dendrytus.EL_init_memory_and_structure_A(); // nicjuje pamięć
dendrytus.EL_process_password("to ja dendrytus jestem trolem"); // Przygotowuje klucze szyfrujące na podstawie hasła
```

A najprostrza komenda RESET urządzenia wygląda tak:


```
// Funkcję nazwaliśmy sobie klik w dendrytusa1 :-)
private void dendrytus1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
    dendrytus.EL_reset_command(
        (byte)'A',                                      // Device type we send the command to
        "192.168.1.5",                              // String IP Address of the relay ex: "10.0.5.100"
         27136,                                         // Int UDP port of the relay ex: 27136
         1000,                                           // Transmit timeout over the network in miliseconds
         "Central European Standard Time"  // The name of the standard timezone where the relay is located
     );
}
```

I to już wszystko, nic więcej nie trzeba wiedzieć. Całą obsługą sieci, transmisją, błędami zajmuje się DLL. Wysyłamy podobnymi komendami do powyższej, wysyłamy zapytania, czekamy na dane a odbieramy odpowiedzi Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011

I to jest cały program. Mając Raspbery, router z openwrt czyli prawie każdy, PC, przemysłowy PC  czy cokolwiek z procesorem mamy otwartą instalację i możoemy z nią zrobić wszystko jeżeli nie wystarczy nam to co oferuje PLC2011.

(Omówię dalsze komendy w następnych postach i pokażę co sobie zrobiłem sam na platformie Webowej, bo to programowanie w .NET)

----------


## dendrytus

> Zapominasz tylko że do PLC2011 jest całe API (interfejs programistyczny) i  na rzeczonym przez ciebie Raspbery, korzystając z bibliotek C++ (są do wielu języków) dla PLC2011 można zrobić o wiele wiekszą funkcjonalność niż na gotowym systemie sterowania domem, nawet takim osławionym jak KNX.
> ........................................
> (Omówię dalsze komendy w następnych postach i pokażę co sobie zrobiłem  sam na platformie Webowej, bo to programowanie w .NET)



Odpowiedź przeniosłem do stosownego działu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?200110-Sterowanie-domem-przy-u%C5%BCyciu-chi%C5%84skiego-sterownika-PLC-z-allegro&p=5765152&viewfull=1#post5765152

PS
Wiele osób pewnie nie wie, ale KNX jest standardem dla budynków inteligentnych w Chinach od 2007 roku (norma GB/Z 20965).

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Tutaj cała aplikacja. do logowania 32 termometrów DS18B20 do pliku tekstowego wyciągając dane z PLC2011B0. Transmisja jest szyfrowana przy pomocy AES256. Za szyfrowanie i całą komunikację odpowiada biblioteka DLL. DLL obsługuje komendy i odpowiedzi w wątkach przez co nie blokuje procesora. Pełen multithreading i wykorzystanie wielu rdzeni procesora.
Pisane w darmowym kompilatorze Microsoftu Visual Studio 2010 C# Express do ściągnięcia ze stron MS za darmo.
Zamiast do pliku można dane zapisywać do bazy danych SQL.

I to jest cały kod. Nic więcej nie ma. Właściwie, połowa kodu jest zbędna do działania. Do nauki można uprościć znacznie.

Uczymy się komendy EL_pool_command () służącej do odpytywania sterowników PLC2011.



```
using System;
using System.Windows.Forms;
using System.IO;
using ELibrary;

namespace TROLL_DENDRYTUS
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        // ============================================================================================================
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }
        // ============================================================================================================
        [System.Runtime.InteropServices.DllImport("user32.dll")]
        public static extern bool LockWindowUpdate(IntPtr hWndLock);

        volatile ELClass dendrytus = new ELClass(); // Create global instance of ELClass
        TextWriter tw;
        // ============================================================================================================
        // ============================================================================================================
        private void Form1_Load(object sender, EventArgs e) // DLL VERSION
        {
            tw = new StreamWriter("logs.txt");

            // Once after the very first start we must subscribe to the event generated by the DLL
            // "Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011" is any function we call when the event occurs. Use your own name if you want.

            dendrytus.ON_EL_pool_received += new ELClass.MyEventHandler(Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011);

            // We read DLL version just for fun - not really necessary... just for our information
            richTextBox1.AppendText("DLL Version = " + dendrytus.EL_dll_version().ToString("d"));
        }
        // ===========================================================================================================
        private void Form1_FormClosing(object sender, FormClosingEventArgs e)
        {
            for (int i = 0; i < 240; i++) { dendrytus.expanded_key[i] = 0; } // We clean RAM on exit to prevent memory dump attack!
            for (int i = 0; i <  32; i++) { dendrytus.input_key[i]    = 0; }
            System.GC.Collect();
            tw.Close();
        }
        // ============================================================================================================
        private void dendrytus1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {

            dendrytus.EL_init_memory_and_structure_B(); // Just init several variables and structures for B
            dendrytus.EL_process_password(textBox1.Text + textBox2.Text); // This executes the key expamsion and all SHA256 stuff fpr ALL

            // Init B device
            dendrytus.EL_pool_command (
                (byte)'B',                             // Device type we send the command to
                0x35,                                  // Unique command code for this particuar action
                textBox5.Text.Trim(),                  // String IP Address of the relay ex: "10.0.5.100"
                Convert.ToInt32(textBox6.Text.Trim()), // Int UDP port of the relay ex: 27136
                1000,                                  // Transmit timeout over the network in miliseconds
                1000,                                  // Receive timeout from the network in miliseconds
                "Central European Standard Time"       // The name of the standard timezone where the relay is located
            ); // Code 0x35

            timer1.Interval = Convert.ToInt32(textBox3.Text.Trim()) * 1000;
            timer1.Enabled = true;

        }
        // ============================================================================================================
        private void textBox3_TextChanged(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            timer1.Interval = Convert.ToInt32(textBox3.Text.Trim()) * 1000;
        }
        // ============================================================================================================
        // ============================================================================================================
        // ============================================================================================================
        private void timer1_Tick(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            dendrytus.EL_pool_command(
                (byte)'B',                             // Device type we send the command to
                0x01,                                  // Unique command code for this particuar action
                textBox5.Text.Trim(),                  // String IP Address of the relay ex: "10.0.5.100"
                Convert.ToInt32(textBox6.Text.Trim()), // Int UDP port of the relay ex: 27136
                1000,                                  // Transmit timeout over the network in miliseconds
                1000,                                  // Receive timeout from the network in miliseconds
                "Central European Standard Time"       // The name of the standard timezone where the relay is located
            ); // Code 0x01
        }
        // ============================================================================================================
        private void Dendrytus_otrzymal_odpowiedz_z_ulubionego_PLC2011(Object sender)
        {
        // ============================================================================================================
          if (dendrytus.Remember_What_Was_Done == 0x20)
          {
              // ----- PLC2011B0 -----
              try
              {
                  LockWindowUpdate(richTextBox1.Handle);


                  richTextBox1.Clear();
                  String s = "", tstr = "";

                  for (int i = 0; i < 32; i++)
                  {
                      //if ((dendrytus.STR_B.DS18TEMP[i] >= -55.0f) && (dendrytus.STR_B.DS18TEMP[i] <= 125.0f))
                      //{
                      float x = dendrytus.STR_B.DS18TEMP[i];
                          s = "DS18TEMP" + i + " = " + x.ToString("f4");
                          tstr = tstr + x.ToString("f4") + "   ";
                          richTextBox1.AppendText(s);
                          richTextBox1.AppendText(Environment.NewLine);  
                     // }
                      
                  }
                  tw.WriteLine(DateTime.Now + "    " + tstr);
              }
              catch
              {
                  dendrytus.EL_init_memory_and_structure_B();
                  richTextBox1.Clear();
                  richTextBox1.AppendText("Not initialized memory of B");
              }
              finally {
                  LockWindowUpdate(IntPtr.Zero);
              }
          }
        }
// ============================================================================================================
    }
}
```

----------


## dendrytus

> Tutaj cała aplikacja. do logowania 32 termometrów DS18B20


Rewelacja. Pytanie: Po co to komu?
W podanym przeze mnie linku w poście #86 miałeś banalne zadanie i co?
Powiedzmy sobie szczerze nikomu nie jest pogrzebana aplikacja z szyfrowaniem danych z 32 termometrów, które obrabia prądożerny PC z windowsem.
Za to sterowanie żaluzjami z pewnością by się przydało.
Po co komuś zaszyfrowane dane z 32 termometrów, skoro ten PLC nie potrafi sterować pięcioma strefami podłogówki?
Po co je szyfrować? Ktoś mi ukradnie informacje o temperaturze w pokoju



> do pliku tekstowego wyciągając dane z PLC2011B0. ...............................


Ta twoja aplikacja w tym temacie jest tak samo potrzeba i tyle samo dająca, co dodatki do samochodu na poniższym zdjęciu


Tylko jaki to ma związek  z  *Inteligentny dom - co można otrzymać w budżecie 15 tys PLN*? 
Jaki to ma związek z inteligentnym domem w ogóle?
Wiesz co jest najbardziej głupiego w wypisywanych przez ciebie postach? Że ktoś, kto będzie szukał aplikacji do logowania 32 termometrów DS18B20 i mógłby coś z twoich postów mieć, ich po prostu nie znajdzie, bo zajrzy do tematu 
*Sterowanie domem przy użyciu chińskiego sterownika PLC z allegro. 

    lub*

*Inteligentny dom szukam taniego PLC sterowanego przez internet*, temat zresztą założony przez ciebie 22-02-2011 09:40, a ostatni raz brałeś w nim udział 03-07-2012 18:51. Udzieliłeś się w nim 11 razy na 37 postów w ciągu kilkunastu miesięcy. Temat, który odwiedziło 18.135 osób, czyli więcej niż ten.
Jaki jest sens pisania w tym temacie SPAMU, kiedy w innym temacie, ta sama treść byłaby cenną informacją?


PS.



> I to jest cały program. Mając Raspbery, router z openwrt czyli prawie  każdy, PC, przemysłowy PC  czy cokolwiek z procesorem mamy otwartą  instalację i możoemy z nią zrobić wszystko jeżeli nie wystarczy nam to  co oferuje PLC2011.


Tak przy okazji panie programisto, to DLL i .NET, to znaczki firmowe WINDOWSA, który nie ruszy ani na Raspberry Pi, ani na openwrt.



> (Omówię dalsze komendy w następnych postach i pokażę co sobie zrobiłem   sam na platformie Webowej, bo to programowanie w .NET)


Moja rada, przenieś te porady do stosownego tematu, gdzie nie będą SPAMEM

----------


## dejna

Dendrytusie - jakie ty masz wykształcenie?

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytusie - jakie ty masz wykształcenie?


Ukończyłem Zasadniczą Szkołę Zawodową w Lipnie.

----------


## dejna

> Ukończyłem Zasadniczą Szkołę Zawodową w Lipnie.


Tak też sądziłem. Ty za wyjatkiem wklejania tekstów i cytowania parametrów nigdy nie wykazałeś się jakąś specjalistyczną wiedzą z żadnej dziedziny. mogli by administratorzy z tobą zrobić co należy. Dopisujesz się każdemu do każdego posta i już się chce rzygać od ciebie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tak też sądziłem. Ty za wyjatkiem wklejania tekstów i cytowania parametrów nigdy nie wykazałeś się jakąś specjalistyczną wiedzą z żadnej dziedziny. mogli by administratorzy z tobą zrobić co należy. Dopisujesz się każdemu do każdego posta i już się chce rzygać od ciebie.


Przepraszam.
Po prostu nie osiągnąłem jeszcze twojego profesjonalizmu, którego próbkę można przeczytać poniżej




> Jak będzie stos KNX w modelu OSI powyżej wartswy IP  to będzie i adres logiczny KNX i będzie transmisja w którą stronę  zechcesz na zasadach adresowania i funkcjonalności KNX, czyli ramki EIB z  "czapką" KNX. Dokładnie to czym ty się zajmujesz   I co się dowiedziałem to w urządzeniu C0 będzie jeszcze do wyboru albo  DMX512 po rs485 albo KNX po 485 i oczywiście KNX po ethernecie albo tryb  natywny  To tylko firmware


Odpowiedź na te mądrości znajduje się tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5367386

Podobno pod koniec sierpnia w Poznaniu ma się odbyć podobna impreza do tej



tylko, że będą na niej instalatorzy, sprzedawcy i producenci PLC2011XX


PS.



> Ukończyłem Zasadniczą Szkołę Zawodową w Lipnie.


Zapomniałem dodać, że w 1961.

----------


## Ceslav

szkoda tego wątku, fajny był ,ale sie skończył

----------


## Sztywniak

> szkoda tego wątku, fajny był ,ale sie skończył


co było fajne w tym wątku ?? naciąganie klientów czy to jak kolejni "pseudo instalatorzy" się kompromitują ??
a może kamery za 500 PLN, a może sterowanie podłogówką za pomocą on/off ??
przecież to jest stek bzdur. 
Dla mnie dendrytus  zasługuje na pomnik za walkę z głupotą chociaż analizując posty na forum z ostatnich 2 lat nie wierzę żeby wygrał.
Stworzenie instalacji do 15 tyś na KNX która potrafi więcej niż pojawiające się w tym wątku konkurencyjne to prawdziwe mistrzostwo. Oczywiście ta konfiguracja to kpina ale większość to reklamujących się nie ma o tym pojęcia.
Jest wiele bardzo dobrych firm w Polsce instalujących inteligentne domy ale jakoś żadna z nich w tym wątku nie wystąpiła.
Wiele rozwiązań opisywanych tu jest naprawdę bardzo dobrych ale osoby które tu piszą nigdy nie powinny dochodzić do klawiatury bo tylko tym rozwiązaniom szkodzą.

----------


## dendrytus

> co było fajne w tym wątku ??


*Marzenia*, o super wypasionym ID za praktycznie "darmo".
*Złudzenia*, że można mieć "Audi S8" w cenie "Dacia Logan".
*Wiara* we własne siły, że przecież, to nic trudnego połączyć kabelki.

----------


## perkolator

> Za jakie 15.000 PLN ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg
> Za 3000 PLN to tak. Dwa sterowniki, kilka przekaźników i zwykła instalacja.


Czy mógłbyś podać jakich urządzeń użyto do ściemniania tych zwykłych halogenów? Jak rozumiem PLC nie posiada stosownych końcówek mocy o takiej wydajności do ściemniania oświetlenia? Ile kosztowały, jakiego typu?

----------


## dejna

> Czy mógłbyś podać jakich urządzeń użyto do ściemniania tych zwykłych halogenów? Jak rozumiem PLC nie posiada stosownych końcówek mocy o takiej wydajności do ściemniania oświetlenia? Ile kosztowały, jakiego typu?


Właśnie takie ściemniacze dmx obserwuję od kilku dni 
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...ing=dimmer+dmx

http://prosklep.pl/product/regulator...mmer_dmx._4x5a

Są też w różnych innych sklepach i cena około 200-250PLN za 4 kanały jest przyzwoita. Chyba kupię ten za 170, z allegro bo to w sume cena smieszna, a funkcjonalność robiąca wrażenie. Faktycznie elementy wykonawcze wiele nie kosztują i przerobienie oświetlenia żarowegi i ledowego na ściemniane i sceny świetlne to koszt może kilkuset złotych.

----------


## dendrytus

> *Chyba kupię ten za 170*, z allegro bo to w sume cena smieszna, a funkcjonalność robiąca wrażenie. Faktycznie elementy wykonawcze wiele nie kosztują i przerobienie *oświetlenia* żarowegi i* ledowego na ściemniane* i sceny świetlne to koszt może kilkuset złotych.


Że zapytam tak z ciekawości jakim cudem miałoby to działać z oświetleniem ledowym?

----------


## dejna

> Że zapytam tak z ciekawości jakim cudem miałoby to działać z oświetleniem ledowym?


Do taśm-ledów RGB nie bo do nich są płytki z tranzystorami MOSFET z wejściami DMX ale do halogenów na 230V czy ich zamienników w postaci żarówek ledowych zamiast halogenowych w tych samych oprawkach jak najbardziej. Jeszcze jest ten plus, że taki sterownik na 230V zamontujesz w rozdzielni i nie potrzeba dokładać kabla DMX tylko go wpiąć w szafce z bezpiecznikami.
I tak też uczynię tylko pasuje kupić 2 jednakowe sterowniki.

Płytki z tranzystorami i DMX-em są po 100-150 PLN na 9 wyjść

----------


## dendrytus

> Do taśm-ledów RGB nie bo do nich są płytki z tranzystorami MOSFET z wejściami DMX ale do halogenów na 230V *czy ich zamienników w postaci żarówek ledowych* zamiast halogenowych w tych samych oprawkach jak najbardziej.


Widocznie umknęło twojej uwadze, że powszechnie dostępne żarówki LED nie obsługują funkcji ściemnienia czyli nie będą działać z  jakimikolwiek ściemniaczami.

Dodatkowym problemem może być niski pobór prądu przez żarówkę LED, co może skutkować tym, że w ogóle nie będzie się ona włączać.

Obie uwagi dotyczą również żarówek energooszczędnych.

----------


## dejna

> Widocznie umknęło twojej uwadze, że powszechnie dostępne żarówki LED nie obsługują funkcji ściemnienia czyli nie będą działać z  jakimikolwiek ściemniaczami.
> 
> Dodatkowym problemem może być niski pobór prądu przez żarówkę LED, co może skutkować tym, że w ogóle nie będzie się ona włączać.
> 
> Obie uwagi dotyczą również żarówek energooszczędnych.


Te na 230V mają napisane czy się ściemniają czy nie. Mam taki ściemniacz światła w wyłączniku i już to ćwiczyłem. Trzeba poprosić o te co się ściemniają.

----------


## xtea

> Te na 230V mają napisane czy się ściemniają czy nie. Mam taki ściemniacz światła w wyłączniku i już to ćwiczyłem. Trzeba poprosić o te co się ściemniają.


Tak to prawda. Nie wszystkie ledy 220V działają ze ściemniaczami. Trzeba czytać opis na pudełku. W sumie jak się żarowe znudzą to wymienię sterownik z tyrystorowego na prądowy do ledów mocy na niskie napięcie i będzie dalej działało. Osobiście wolałem żarowe światło. Jakoś nie przepadam za ledowym światłem głównym. LED to taka dekoracja. Ale inni moga mieć odmienne zdanie. Kwestia gustu.

----------


## farmi

Dziś odwiedziłem targi Budma i szczerze powiedziawszy jestem zadowolony, że będę mógł zrealizować  swoją namiastkę inteligentnego domu taniej niż za 10 tys. Zwiedziłem chyba wszystkie wszystkie stoiska dostawców domowych inteligencji- to pomimo przereklamowania w mediach- Fibaro wygrało w moim castingu, gdyż zaoferowali spełnienie wszystkich moich wymagań jakie miałem do inteligencji domu- w sposób zrozumiały i przejrzysty dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego. Ja, moich wymagań nawet nie określałem jako inteligencję a raczej jako automatykę domową-bo chciałem skromnie:
-pełną integrację z satelem
-obsługę 10 rolet,bramy wjazdowej i garażowej
-automatykę podłogówki
-kontrolę wentylacji
-kilka scen świetlnych
-kontrolę kilku co ważniejszych gniazdek
-mały monitoring domu i otoczenia
- żebym nie musiał nosić pęku pilotów od bram,rolet i alarmu
- parę innych mniejszych pierdułek jak czujniki otwarcia okna dachowego i dymu, 
i dowiedziałem się jeszcze, że dziecinny sposób ( a taką mam wiedzę elektroniczną) mogę to wszystko zmodyfikować i nawet zbajerować  :smile:    (mogę zobaczyć np. rozkład zużycia prądu poszczególnych odbiorników elektrycznych) .
Niczego więcej do szczęścia nie potrzebuję, tak jak nie oczekuję od pralki żeby mi wyrzuciła wyprasowane pranie. Myślę, że o to też chodzi przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu, żeby nie stawiał serwerów, nie ciągnął kabla sieciowego do spłuczki i do lampki nocnej, nie montował multi-wypasionych włączników światła za 5tys/sztuka (jak mam ich z 30zespołów) i nie pisał programów w C++  żeby mu się naleśniki same usmażyły.

Więc gdyby zmienić topic forum na "automatyka domowa do 15 tys " to myślę, że większość zachcianek Kowalskiego można spełnić.

----------


## dendrytus

> nie pisał programów w C++  żeby mu się naleśniki same usmażyły.


Nie radziłbym posuwać się aż tak daleko. Przygodę z jakimkolwiek ID proponuję od poznania takiego małego programu znajdującego się w każdym komputerze czy telefonie. Mówię tu o kalkulatorze. Do jego obsługi niezbędna będzie jeszcze stosowna, fachowa literatura.



Po opanowaniu dodawania i mnożenia będzie dużo łatwiej. 
Niestety nie obędzie się bez szoku.




> że będę mógł zrealizować  swoją namiastkę inteligentnego domu taniej niż za 10 tys.


Można też tu fibaro-24.pl/powrzucać sobie co nam potrzebne. "Internet" policzy to za nas, ale i tak proponuję wspomnianą lekturę i poznanie kalulatora

PS.
Proponuję w dziale http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...?68-Ogrzewanie tegoż forum zadać proste pytanie jak działa podłogówka z regulatorami od kaloryferów.

Dla oceny wiarygodności proponuję zadać to pytanie również tu http://forum.fibaro.com/index.php?c=13.
Miłej lektury.

PS2
Moduł do pełnej integracji Satel-fibaro kosztuje 450-500 zł.

PS3.
Mam propozycję. Napisz co chcesz mieć i w jakiej ilości a ja ci to wycenie w fibaro.

----------


## farmi

Dzięki za namiary na podręcznik, nie ma to jak rzeczowa pomoc od eksperta...
przeczytałem i faktycznie szok mnie ogarnął

na szczęście w tym podręczniku na str 34 na przykładzie kupna marchewki na straganie kazali sie targować (poczytaj dendrytus- to zobaczysz) to można co najmniej netto na brutto zamienić
i nawet jak dokupię 2 kamerki IP po 300 zł + 2 elektrozawory do podłogówki (mam dobrze już wyregulowaną rotametrami więc będę regulował temp całego rozdzielacza), dokupię tą pełną integrację z satelem i kilka innych pierdułek które mógłbym od biedy dokupić później z zaskórniaków  to i tak będe w okolicach tych 10 tys...

----------


## dendrytus

> to można co najmniej netto na brutto zamienić


Teoretycznie tak.
Prościej i taniej będzie sterować bramami z poziomu on-off 2x1,5kW. Odejdzie ci wtedy jeden roller.



> 2 elektrozawory do podłogówki (mam dobrze już wyregulowaną rotametrami więc będę regulował temp całego rozdzielacza),


Bezsensu. To nie będzie działać, ale to nie mój cyrk.

W jakim celu masz termostat z wilgotnościomierzem?



> i tak będę w okolicach tych 10 tys...


Ale raczej powyżej niż poniżej.

----------


## kasprzyk

> .... to pomimo przereklamowania w mediach- Fibaro wygrało w moim castingu, gdyż zaoferowali spełnienie wszystkich moich wymagań jakie miałem do inteligencji domu- w sposób zrozumiały i przejrzysty dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego. ...... montował *multi-wypasionych włączników światła za 5tys/sztuka* ...


Kurcze, oni tam jakieś gazy rozpuścili, czy dolewali coś do herbatki ?   :smile:  
A tak na poważnie, napisz jak już będziesz miał zainstalowany system, bo rozumiem, że to już blisko wykończeniówka ?
Co dokładnie rozumiesz przez pojęcie "automatykę podłogówki" ? 
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> mam dobrze już wyregulowaną rotametrami więc będę regulował  temp całego rozdzielacza


Zdradź mi tajemnicę jak rotametrem można regulować cokolwiek, skoro to zwykły miernik.
To tak jakbyś chciał regulować prędkości samochodu, poprzez poruszanie wskazówka szybkościomierza.
Ale tak jak już wspomniałem, to nie mój cyrk.




> Kurcze, oni tam jakieś gazy rozpuścili, czy dolewali coś do herbatki ?


Niezupełnie.
http://www.busch-jaeger.de/en/prion.htm
http://www.knx-gebaeudesysteme.de/st...B_REV03_EN.PDF
Trabant, też podobno w  czymś przewyższa Porsche.

----------


## farmi

> Co dokładnie rozumiesz przez pojęcie "automatykę podłogówki" ? 
> Pzdr


Po pierwsze mieszkam na swoim od jesieni 2012, mam bufor do wody CO i utrzymuję stałą temperaturę (ok 40`C) w zasobniku- piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym bez żadnych pogodówek i innych sterowników bo ich nie potrzebuję- wspomagam wszystko kominkiem z płaszczem i solarami. Nie mam żadnych kaloryferów.  Na razie mam manualnie ustawione rozdzielacze podłogówki (z mieszaczem) z odpowiednimi przepływami w poszczególnych sekcjach(pętlach). Na powrocie mam ustawiony termostat aby zamknął przepływ gdy temp przekroczy ok 35-38`C i niestety pompkę podpiętą pod zwykłą czasówkę z marketu którą co chwilę muszę przestawiać- jak tęgie mrozy to  dłuższa praca pompy- a jak sie ociepla (jak dziś) to skracam jej czas pracy i póki co cały czas dopasowuję do wskazań termometru pokojowego. Efekt jest taki że cały czas mam w domu trochę za ciepło bo dziś np 23 st chociaż chłodna podłoga( taki urok bezwładności układu). 
 Moją koncepcją na w miarę rozsądna prace układu jest umieszczenie  termostatu, o który pytał dendrytus, w jakimś reprezentatywnym miejscu, skąd po zmianie temp będą wysyłane sygnały do rozdzielacza aby otwierał/zamykał termostat i główny elektrozawór zasilający rozdzielacz i załączał/wyłączał pompę aż dopasuje temp z uwzględnieniem bezwładności. Nie muszę sterować każda sekcją z osobna bo mam większość pomieszczeń otwartych i powietrze dodatkowo mieszane jest przez rekuperator. Chciałbym prace rozdzielacza również oprzeć o zmiany temp zew i tu mało czuję  Fibarowy PR, że mogę brać odczyty temp. z najbliższej stacji pogodowej w okolicy

----------


## kasprzyk

Kolego *dendrytus* - miałem to na myśli, że koledze *farmi* łatwo wmówili albo po tym spotkaniu ma takie wyobrażenia, iż istnieją dwa systemy Fibaro i ten "drugi" z wyłącznikami systemowymi za 5 tys  i nic między nimi  :wink: 
Pzdr

Kolego *farmi* - widzę, że prawie jednocześnie zamieściliśmy posty, jutro przeanalizuję Twoją odpowiedź.
Pzdr

----------


## farmi

> Zdradź mi tajemnicę jak rotametrem można regulować cokolwiek, skoro to zwykły miernik.
> To tak jakbyś chciał regulować prędkości samochodu, poprzez poruszanie wskazówka szybkościomierza.


No to widzę że naoglądałeś sie w życiu podłogówek i tym bardziej sie o nich wypowiadasz...
rotametr to taki zaworek na sekcji podłogówki który wskazuje prędkość przepływu  w moim przypadku 0-4 l/min na danej sekcji który ma regulację aby np przydławić przepływ gdy jest np cieplej w pokoju niż w korytarzu 
wygląda coś w tym stylu
http://images40.fotosik.pl/60/53fc42dd445ebedf.jpg

----------


## dendrytus

> Moją koncepcją na w miarę rozsądna prace układu jest umieszczenie  termostatu, o który pytał dendrytus, w jakimś reprezentatywnym miejscu,


Po pierwsze: Nie istnieje coś takiego jak reprezentatywne miejsce.
Po drugie. Algorytm umieszczony w takim termostacie jest przystosowany do kaloryferów, uwzględnia między innymi to, że najcieplej jest przy kaloryferze. Czas załącz/wyłącz też jest dobrany do kaloryferów i ogrzewania konwekcyjnego. 



> skąd po zmianie temp będą wysyłane sygnały do rozdzielacza aby otwierał/zamykał termostat i główny elektrozawór zasilający rozdzielacz i załączał/wyłączał pompę aż dopasuje temp z uwzględnieniem bezwładności.


Nie masz możliwości uwzględnienia bezwładności.
Nie za bardzo rozumiem też poco pchać się w sterowanie podłogówką przez fibaro, skoro w twoim rozwiązaniu sprawę załatwi jeden sterownik do podłogówki od np. Salus Controls i jeden może dwa elektrozawory. Całość pewnie za około 300 zł.

Powtórzę po raz kolejny, to nie będzie działać.
No chyba, że jesteś mądrzejszy od inżynierów z Giry, Abb, Junga,Thebena czy choćby Salus Controls( sterowniki nie KNX)
Proponuję abyś udał się ze swoim pomysłem na forum fibaro.




> Nie muszę sterować każda sekcją z osobna bo mam większość pomieszczeń otwartych i powietrze dodatkowo mieszane jest przez rekuperator. Chciałbym prace rozdzielacza również oprzeć o zmiany temp zew i tu mało czuję  Fibarowy PR, że mogę brać odczyty temp. z najbliższej stacji pogodowej w okolicy


Równie dobrze możesz pobierać temperaturę z Berlina czy Pekinu, będzie tak samo skuteczna.




> No to widzę że naoglądałeś sie w życiu podłogówek i tym bardziej sie o nich wypowiadasz...


Muszę cię zmartwić widziałem sporo podłogówek i sporo zautomatyzowałem Nigdy mnie nie interesowało do czego służą rotametry. Mi są potrzebne jedynie do potwierdzenia na etapie uruchamiania i serwisowania czy dany elektrozawór pracuje. 
Z pewnością nie zauważyłeś, ale nie jestem hydraulikiem, ja wchodzą wtedy gdy oni już skończyli.

PS.
U siebie też mam podłogówkę.

----------


## farmi

> Kolego *dendrytus* - miałem to na myśli, że koledze *farmi* łatwo wmówili albo po tym spotkaniu ma takie wyobrażenia, iż istnieją dwa systemy Fibaro i ten "drugi" z wyłącznikami systemowymi za 5 tys  i nic między nimi 
> Pzdr


Generalnie nic nie wmówili- ja wysnułem swoje wnioski z obserwacji i rozmów i nie mówię że było tylko jedno stoisko dobrą automatyką domową bo na każdym coś się dowiedziałem- ale były np takie (coś niemieckiego LCN), że czułem się jak na lekcji chińskiego-  "...jakieś LCN programowalne bistabilne EIB sterowniki PLC łaczymy z serwerem...jakieś styczniki, przekaźniki monostabilne..." i inne dziwne dla mnie słowa i do tego multi panel dotykowy za te  5 tys i generalnie usłyszałem cenę przeciętnie 20-30 tys i że za późno dla mnie bo mam kable pod tynkami - to już pomyślałem że dla mnie Kowalskiego nie ma ratunku.
A ponadto z doświadczenia znajomych którzy założyli sobie multidotykowy włącznik świateł, i kiedy przyszła babcia zaopiekować sie ich dziećmi musiała siedzieć po ciemku ale za to włączyła jej sie muzyka :smile:

----------


## farmi

[QUOTE=dendrytus;5789855]Po pierwsze: Nie istnieje coś takiego jak reprezentatywne miejsce.[QUOTE]
Ale ja już dziś mam w miare stałą temp we wszystkich pomieszczeniach i nieco cieplej w łazience - bo ogrzewanie jest płaszczyznowe- wiec ten termostat powieszę nawet w korytarzu
[QUOTE=dendrytus;5789855]
Nie masz możliwości uwzględnienia bezwładności.
Powtóże po raz kolejny, to nie będzie działać.
Proponuję abyś udał się ze swoim pomysłem na forum fibaro.
[QUOTE]
Ale to już dzis działa poprzez samo sterowanie czasu pracy pompki podłogowej w odniesieniu do temp na zew i w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca miałem stale 21-22st ...

----------


## dendrytus

> Generalnie nic nie wmówili- ja wysnułem swoje  wnioski z obserwacji i rozmów


I wyciągnąłeś błędne wnioski, ale w końcu to nic dziwnego, jesteś amatorem/hobbystą.



> i nie mówię że było tylko jedno stoisko  dobrą automatyką domową bo na każdym coś się dowiedziałem- ale były np  takie (coś niemieckiego LCN), że czułem się jak na lekcji chińskiego-   "...jakieś LCN programowalne bistabilne EIB sterowniki PLC łaczymy z  serwerem...jakieś styczniki, przekaźniki monostabilne..." i inne dziwne  dla mnie słowa i do tego multi panel dotykowy za te  5 tys i


Ani w KNX, ani w LCN panele dotykowe, serwery takie jak HC2 czy multiwyłączniki nie są obowiązkowym wyposażeniem. Oba systemy spokojnie się bez nich obejdą. To są gadżety, takie same jak sterowanie światłem z tabletu czy smartfona.

PS
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/0504c8888239106fc12574b700305173/$file/2CDC500046B0201.pdf




> A ponadto z doświadczenia znajomych którzy założyli sobie multidotykowy włącznik świateł, i kiedy przyszła babcia zaopiekować sie ich dziećmi musiała siedzieć po ciemku ale za to włączyła jej sie muzyka


A świstak siedzi i zawija  w sreberko.
Jakimś dziwny trafem na włącznikach KNX jest ikona lub opis słowny co dany klawisz robi.



Kiedyś słyszałem podobną bzdurną historię i zwykłych włącznikach giry, które niezależnie od tego czy światło jest włączone czy nie, zawsze są w tej samej pozycji. Ciekawostką jest, że tego typu problemy z obsługą mają na ogół znajomi wujka sąsiada z poprzedniego miejsca zamieszkania i to w zasadzie nie oni mieli problem, tylko znali kogoś kto miał..

----------


## farmi

> PS.
> U siebie też mam podłogówkę.


Ok , to właśnie przejdźmy do konkretów i opisz jak wygląda sterowanie nią u Ciebie. Może akurat masz takie rozwiązanie, które mi pomoże np jak masz rozgryzioną kwestię bezwładności...

----------


## autorus

też się zastanawiam nad  systemem IB. I to od dłuższego czasu. Jednak w wakacje wypadałoby  zrobić elektrykę a wiadomo, że to dośc istotne dla IB.  Koszt na cały system w granicach 20kzł. Chodzi oczywiście o sam IB.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ok , to właśnie przejdźmy do konkretów i opisz jak wygląda sterowanie nią u Ciebie. Może akurat masz takie rozwiązanie, które mi pomoże np jak masz rozgryzioną kwestię bezwładności...


Ja użyłem do tego dwóch takich sterowników
http://www.theben.de/var/theben/storage/ilcatalogue/files/pdf/Hand_book_KNX_HB_HMG_4_hb_V1_2_1203_en.PDF
plus elektrozawory na 230V NC na każdą pętlę 

W każdym pokoju/strefie możesz ustawić przy pomocy klawiszy na ścianie jeden z 3 programów: standard, econo i komfort. Oczywiście możesz też ręcznie ustawić temp, taką jaka cie odpowiada.

Dodatkowa w zależności od pory dnia i przeznaczenia pomieszczenia, całość się sama steruje, na tyle skutecznie, że poza jakimiś imprezkami nie ma potrzeby samodzielnie przełączać trybów.

----------


## farmi

z tego co zrozumiałem w tej dokumentacji to działa podobnie ideowo jak ja mam zamiar zastosować w swojej
 podłogówce- czyli sprawdza w jakim czasie nastąpiła zmiana tempertatury w danym pomieszczeniu i do tego dopasowuje stopień otwarcia elektrozaworu na danej sekcji i załącza pompę na jakiś czas - jaki?- tego układ musi sie nauczyć w oparciu o podatność tego pomieszczenia na zmianę temperatury.....i właśnie w tym nauczeniu się sterownika tkwi cały nasz bałagan o który kruszymy kopie....
A z ciekawości u Ciebie dendrytus jak wygląda taka akcja -załóżmy, że w pokoju masz 18 st i ustawiasz sobie temprertaurę tego pomieszczenia do 21`C. W jakim czasie Ci do tej temp dochodzi i w jaki sposób - czy rozkręca sie i grzeje ciągle do ok 20 a potem sekcja zostaje przydławiona i "cyka " pompką np po 10 min i spokojnie zbliża sie do tych 21? czy może grzeje ciągle aż do tych 21 i zamyka sekcję -wtedy bezwładnościowo i tak przez jakiś czas  będzie pewnie 22`C?.
 Czy masz to jakoś skorelowane z temp zew?U mnie bardziej ten 2 przypadek 

Wszystko zależy jak stałe są warunki na zew i wew- Ja przy stabilnych tempertaturach przez kilka np ok 0`C na zew potrafię ustabilizowac temp w 99% gorzej jest jak np z 0`C robi sie w jeden dzień -15 a za kilka dni +8`C to potem mam 1 dzień 23`C

----------


## andriuss

@farmi,

Chciałbym zbudować wybitnie akumulacyjny duży dom, który da 100 kwh / 1*, zastanawiałem się, jak tym sterować. Wychodzi mi na to, że sterować trzeba ilością kwh puszczoną w podłogówkę, ciepłomierzem lub kombinacją temp. wejścia, wyjścia i przepływem. Ilość kwh zależna od temp. zewnętrznej, plus jakaś adjustacja ze strony termometru, żeby była jakakolwiek kontrola nad zyskami. Inaczej tego nie widzę. 

@dendrytus - nie doświadczyłeś chyba zjawiska prawdziwej akumulacji, równie dobrze można by twierdzić, że imprezka na zamku krzyżackim jest w stanie wpłynąć na jego temperatury.

----------


## stkop

> Ja użyłem do tego dwóch takich sterowników
> http://www.theben.de/var/theben/storage/ilcatalogue/files/pdf/Hand_book_KNX_HB_HMG_4_hb_V1_2_1203_en.PDF


O ciekawe...
"Power draw from the mains: Max 2.5 VA"

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam



> Po pierwsze mieszkam na swoim od jesieni 2012, mam bufor do wody CO i utrzymuję stałą temperaturę (ok 40`C) w zasobniku-


Te 40 stopni w zasobniku CWU czy w buforze C.O. ?, bo nie wynika to z odpowiedzi 



> piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym bez żadnych pogodówek i innych sterowników bo ich nie potrzebuję- wspomagam wszystko kominkiem z płaszczem i solarami.


Jaki masz model kotła (nie pieca  :wink:  ) czy kominek jest nadrzędny - blokujesz wtedy pracę kotła gazowego, solary wspomagają tylko C.W.U czy także bufor ?



> Nie mam żadnych kaloryferów.  Na razie mam manualnie ustawione rozdzielacze podłogówki (z mieszaczem) z odpowiednimi przepływami w poszczególnych sekcjach(pętlach). Na powrocie mam ustawiony termostat aby zamknął przepływ gdy temp przekroczy ok 35-38`C i niestety pompkę podpiętą pod zwykłą czasówkę z marketu którą co chwilę muszę przestawiać- jak tęgie mrozy to  dłuższa praca pompy- a jak sie ociepla (jak dziś) to skracam jej czas pracy i póki co cały czas dopasowuję do wskazań termometru pokojowego. Efekt jest taki że cały czas mam w domu trochę za ciepło bo dziś np 23 st chociaż chłodna podłoga( taki urok bezwładności układu).


Napisałeś, że nie potrzebujesz żadnych pogodówek i innych sterowników - popatrz wyżej ile się przez to teraz męczysz.
Żadna automatyka "zewnętrzna" nie zastąpi tej dedykowanej fabrycznej omawianego kotła (a chyba nie jest to jakiś totalny wynalazek  :wink:  ? ) 
Jeżeli prawidłowo projektanci/instalatorzy dobrali kocioł do Twojego zapotrzebowania na energię cieplną, wykonana została prawidłowo podłogówka - wszystko powinno grać jak w zegarku szwajcarskim  :wink: . 
Automatyka pogodowa za Ciebie dopasuje wysokość parametru - to o czym pisałeś, masz w domu określoną temperaturę np 22st. - na dworze -10 stopni, ale w ciągu dnia, godzin skoczy ona na +1 - kocioł "widząc"co dzieje się na dworze obniży temp. zasilania, porówna także, co dzieje się na powrocie C.O. - tym sposobem uprzedzi "Twoje zabiegi" przy podłogówce. Kiedy już ta funkcja będzie prawidłowo funkcjonowała - zaczniesz sterować termostatem (czujką temp.) w jednym miejscu reprezentatywnym jak to nazwałeś,bądź w kilku punktach - masz podzielone pętle, czyli jest taka możliwość. Wtedy już dowolnie czy to Fibaro, czy inne sterowniki (ja realizowałem to już kilkakrotnie przez Nexo) sterujesz siłownikami na pętlach - nie robiłem jeszcze tej funkcji tylko dla jednego zaworu przed rozdzielaczem tak jak masz do tej pory, jednak zamknięcie całego rozdzielacza (kiedy w instalacji jest bufor) , nie powinno wywołać przegrzewu na kotle - pewne rzeczy wymagają bardziej szczegółowego omówienia, na odległość nie zawsze idealnie wychodzi prognozowanie  :wink: 

 Pzdr
Jeszcze jedno 35-38 stopni na powrocie dla podłogówki to MZ bardzo dużo - no chyba, że dla sporego mrozu takie ustawienie.

----------


## autorus

ja tu niczego nie rozumiem , piec kondensacyjny bez sterowników   :ohmy:   temperatura w podłogówce nawet 38st   :ohmy: .

----------


## autorus

> Nie muszę sterować każda sekcją z osobna bo mam większość pomieszczeń otwartych i powietrze dodatkowo mieszane jest przez rekuperator. Chciałbym prace rozdzielacza również oprzeć o zmiany temp zew i tu mało czuję  Fibarowy PR, że mogę brać odczyty temp. z najbliższej stacji pogodowej w okolicy


To nie będzie działać. Przy bezwładności podłogówki, nie ma takiej opcji. Nie rozumiem tylko czemu tak sobie utrudniać życie. Zamontuj automatykę do kotła i będzie lux.

----------


## farmi

Ok - kilka wyjaśnień- Mam zasobnik solarny biwalenty- zbiornik CWU 150l w zasobniku CO 350l- przez to Piec gazowy (junkers cerapur smart) ma za zadanie utrzymać stałą temp do ok 42`C - i załącza sie ponownie przy temp 38`C - tm samym utrzymuję CWU ok 40`C- do tego nie potrzebuje żadnych pogodówek. Gdy palę w kominku - sterownik kominkowy uruchamia pompę gdy temp płaszcza przekroczy 45`C, Podobnie sterownik solarny uruchamia pompę glikolu gdy osiągnie temp> od temp zasobnika
Termostat na rozdzielaczu podłogówki  35-38`C faktycznie był ustawiony w w mrozy -15, przy dodatnich temp skręcam go do ok 30`C. Niezależnie czy temp w zasobniku mam np 55`C po podgrzaniu kominkiem- mieszacz na podłogówce z termostatem na powrocie  nie pozwala przekroczyć tych 30`C czy 35` w mrozy
Jedyne czym steruję to czasem pracy pompy i po paru miesiącach mieszkania osiągnąłem pewną wprawę, że np dziś pompa pracuje 1.5h/4h (na czasówce z LEROYa - czyli 6 cykli na dobę) z temp na rozdzielaczu 30`C   -  i temp w całym domu się ustabilizowała do 21`C. Jak sie bardziej ochłodzi na zew to zwiększę czas pracy pompy do np  2h/4h lub więcej.
Może to moje ustawianie jest lekko łopatologiczne ale póki co działa i nawet w mrozy mieliśmy komfortowe temp.W celu zautomatyzowania moich czynności cały czas zbieram zaskórniaki- i stąd tez mój pomysł na fibaro, który jakoś ideowo mi pasuje

----------


## autorus

Dalej nic nie rozumiem. Bardziej już chyba nie mogłeś tego skomplikować.

 No i piszesz w temacie:
*"Inteligentny dom - co mozna otrzymac w budzecie 15 tys PLN?"*

----------


## farmi

Po krótce:
Potrzebuję  sterowania do podłogówki- które w jakiś logiczny sposób będzie dobierać czas otwarcia elektrozaworu i pracy pompy w oparciu o zmiany temp wew i zew- 
Pozostałe elementy ogrzewania (piec, solary, kominek,zasobnik) działają doskonale i nie potrzebują żadnych sterowników ani obsługi, i załóżmy, że mam już dostarczoną wodę o temp 30 st do rozdzielacza w sposób optymalny. 
Interesuje nas samo sterowanie
 - to już chyba jaśniejsze?

----------


## dendrytus

> Po krótce:
> Potrzebuję  sterowania do podłogówki- które w jakiś logiczny sposób będzie dobierać czas otwarcia elektrozaworu i pracy pompy w oparciu o zmiany temp wew i zew- 
> Pozostałe elementy ogrzewania (piec, solary, kominek,zasobnik) działają doskonale i nie potrzebują żadnych sterowników ani obsługi, i załóżmy, że mam już dostarczoną wodę o temp 30 st do rozdzielacza w sposób optymalny. 
> Interesuje nas samo sterowanie
>  - to już chyba jaśniejsze?


http://www.salus-controls.pl/pl,innowacyjne-sterowanie-ogrzewaniem-podlogowym,32,n.html

Skora ma to być na pojedynczym pomiarze temperatury, to taniej, prościej i sensowniej się już nie da. W zasadzie przy pojedynczym pomiarze można jeszcze zrezygnować z KL06 (listwa centralna ogrzewania podłogowego).

----------


## GreDi

Przekopałem ten wątek i poczytałem sobie trochę na temat IB. IMHO nie czuję potrzeby wchodzenia w tą technologię.
Ale zainspirował mnie post swyborny z samego początku tego wątku. I muszę powiedzieć, że jest kilka rzeczy, których bym chciał aby mój dom potrafił.

I tak, chcę aby mój dom:
1 ... poinformował mnie w momencie nieszczelności instalacji wodnej
2 ... poinformował mnie w momencie wykrycia nieszczelności instalacji gazowej
3 ... poinformował mnie w momencie wykrycia czadu
4 ... poinformował mnie w momencie wykrycia intruza
5 ... obniżył temperaturę w domu w momencie niewykrycia obecności ludzi dłużej niż np: 30min
6 ... obniżył temperaturę w domu w momencie uzbrojenia alarmu
7 ... wyłączył alarm w garażu w momencie jak jeden z autoryzowanych samochodów wjedzie do garażu; resztę domu sam już rozbroję wpisując PIN
8 ... włączył oświetlenie na dworze po zmroku a wyłączył po godzinie np: 24:00.

To chyba tyle moich zachcianek co do automatyki w moim przyszłym domu. Każdy z punktów może być autonomiczny. Z doświadczenia wiem, że jak się coś skonfiguruje, później ewentualnie ze 2 razy poprawi, to taka konfiguracja nie jest już zmieniana przez dłuższy czas. Nie widzę potrzeby aby mieć centralny panel do do zarządzania wszystkimi mechanizmami w domu.
Jak już po zamieszkaniu w domu dojdę do wniosku, że będę potrzebował jeszcze czegoś ekstra. To podeprę się technologią z-wave, żeby już nie kuć w ścianach.

Przynajmniej takie mam zdanie na dzień dzisiejszy.

----------


## autorus

Jakie masz ogrzewanie? bo z ta zmiana temperatury to wielkiego sensu nie ma, np. przy podłogówce. 

Rozwiń pkt 7, jestem ciekawy jak chcesz to zrobić  :smile:  też by mi to leżało  :smile:

----------


## GreDi

Ogrzewanie gazem, mieszane  kaloryfery + podłogówka.

Co do 7 punktu. Ja nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić.  :wink: 
Ja jestem inwestorem i zapłacę dla fachowca, który mi takie coś zrobi.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam 




> Przekopałem ten wątek i poczytałem sobie trochę na temat IB. IMHO nie czuję potrzeby wchodzenia w tą technologię.
> Ale zainspirował mnie post swyborny z samego początku tego wątku. I muszę powiedzieć, że jest kilka rzeczy, których bym chciał aby mój dom potrafił.
> 
> I tak, chcę aby mój dom:
> 1 ... poinformował mnie w momencie nieszczelności instalacji wodnej
> *Nie ma problemu, dodatkowo "odetnie" wodę do budynku* 
> 2 ... poinformował mnie w momencie wykrycia nieszczelności instalacji gazowej
> *Nie ma problemu*.
> 3 ... poinformował mnie w momencie wykrycia czadu
> ...

----------


## GreDi

> 5 ... obniżył temperaturę w domu w momencie niewykrycia obecności ludzi dłużej niż np: 30min
> *Tego nie rozumiem - możesz opisać dokładniej.*


Ma się wydarzyć dokładnie to co opisałeś w odpowiedzi na punkt 6, tylko że ma się to zadziać jeżeli np: przez 30min na żadnej czujce ruchu nie zostanie wykryty ruch (w momencie gdy alarm jest nieuzbrojony). Z doświadczenia wiem, że nie zawsze wychodząc z domu uzbraja się alarm. A często jest tak, że wychodząc około 11, wraca się dopiero na 20.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Ma się wydarzyć dokładnie to co opisałeś w odpowiedzi na punkt 6, tylko że ma się to zadziać jeżeli np: przez 30min na żadnej czujce ruchu nie zostanie wykryty ruch (w momencie gdy alarm jest nieuzbrojony). Z doświadczenia wiem, że nie zawsze wychodząc z domu uzbraja się alarm. A często jest tak, że wychodząc około 11, wraca się dopiero na 20.


Technicznie, nie ma żadnego problemu - ale "życiowo" może się nie sprawdzić. W ciągu 5 minut sam zaprogramujesz taką funkcję w systemie który mam na myśli (niestety wbrew Twoim założeniom, oparty jest on na LCD) jednak co np. w sytuacji, kiedy wrócisz nad ranem po imprezie i zaśniesz półnagi na podłodze ?  :smile:   :wink:  - to taki skrajny przypadek, w innej sytuacji - osoba chora w domu, na łóżku - wymaga podwyższonej temperatury. Oczywiście daną funkcję mógłbyś chwilowo deaktywować  - ale niewygodą jest sam fakt, że trzeba o tym pamiętać. 
Nie ufam czujką mikrofalowym, że nieomylnie będą rozpoznawały obecność mieszkańców - czy to w ruchu czy statycznie - może inni koledzy mają odmienne zdanie na ten temat.
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Ma się wydarzyć dokładnie to co opisałeś w odpowiedzi na punkt 6, tylko że ma się to zadziać jeżeli np: przez 30min na żadnej czujce ruchu nie zostanie wykryty ruch (w momencie gdy alarm jest nieuzbrojony). Z doświadczenia wiem, że nie zawsze wychodząc z domu uzbraja się alarm. A często jest tak, że wychodząc około 11, wraca się dopiero na 20.


Zamiast czujek ruchu należy użyć czujek obecności.




> Nie ufam czujką mikrofalowym, że nieomylnie będą rozpoznawały obecność  mieszkańców - czy to w ruchu czy statycznie - może inni koledzy mają  odmienne zdanie na ten temat.
> Pzdr


A co do tego mają czujki mikrofalowe?

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zamiast czujek ruchu należy użyć czujek obecności.
> 
> 
> A co do tego mają czujki mikrofalowe?


A racja - nic  :smile:  nie wiem dlaczego skojarzyłem z mikrofalami - biję się w pierś :wink: 
Możesz zaproponować skuteczne, sprawdzone modele, czujek obecności ?
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Możesz zaproponować skuteczne, sprawdzone modele, czujek obecności ?
> Pzdr


Mógłbym, ale po co? Są to dedykowane czujki do KNX, więc nie będą działać z innymi systemami.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Mógłbym, ale po co? Są to dedykowane czujki do KNX, więc nie będą działać z innymi systemami.


Myślałem o tradycyjnych wyzwalanych NO, NC,  jeżeli do KNX, to nie pisz.

----------


## autorus

ile powinno byc w domu gniazdek sterowalnych? Zaczynają mnie nachodzić wątpliwości co do moich sterowalnych prawie 30 gniazd.

----------


## adwlodar

Na pewno nie te do których podłączysz lodówki/chłodziarki, piece, pompki wodne, urządzenia z cyfrowymi zegarami np. kuchenki mikrofalowe nieraz, ewentualne serwery, a co za tym idzie router/switch. Jeśli chodzi po prostu o zdalną funkcje on/off to na pewno w pralni, łazienkach, gniazda blatowe w kuchni, gniazda TV  (i tu znowu uwaga dla urządzeń z zegarami, albo nagrywarek wszelakich, tunerów itp). Mnie np. zdarza się zostawiać PC wychodząc z domu, bo akurat "coś" się wykonuje.

----------


## autorus

dzieki, widzę, że to musze jeszcze przemysleć  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> http://botland.com.pl/zestawy-urucho...512mb-ram.html
> .


Niedziałający link to przejaw lenistwa czy "profesjonalizmu" kolegi z fibaro?
Jak widać opanowanie kopiuj/wklej, to wszystko na co kolegę stać.

PS.
Po którym 
 

tworzymy takie wierszyki

----------


## dendrytus

> Pewnie teraz wszyscy mnie poznają, bo wasze zestawy mi głowę urywają.
> A naprawdę widać że KNX-owcy roboty nie mają, bo kontrolery z-wave teraz sprzedają.


http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?t=1462&start=15 

Ale ten jest lepszy




> *FibaroKK*  
> *FibaroKK*
> 
> 
>                   Joined: 21 Oct 2011
> Posts: 94
> Location: Kędzierzyn-Koźle
>   Posted: *2012-12-27*, 10:35
> 
> ...



i tyle w temacie fibaro

A co do źródła skąd można tanio nabyć podzespoły fibaro, to polecam allegro. Od kilku dni można nabyć tam całkiem atrakcyjne cenowo zestawy.

PS.
Szkoda, że głowy nie urwała ci HC2

----------


## Samotny_Knx

Dendrytus czytam twoje posty i ciekawią mnie pewne sprawy.
Zastanawiam się nad zakupem systemu Knx. jednak zastanawiają mnie pewne fakty.
Proponujesz budować Knx na Raspberry PI, jednak czytam w internecie  że jest to wersja komputera wydawanego z myślą o krajach trzeciego świata.
Mam pytanie odnośnie jego montażu, czy możemy go zamontować w rozdzielni czy obudowa jest ładna i może stać pod telewizorem?
Proszę napisz czy takie rozwiązanie jest profesjonalne i niezawodne.
Czy mogę zakupić od ciebie wersję już zlutowaną i ile dajesz na to gwarancji.

----------


## twaro

ZA...biliście wątek.
Szkoda.

----------


## B-tomek

Nie!

Ten wątek jest ważny!

Systemy IB naprawdę ułatwiają życie, szczególnie niepełnosprawnym ruchowo! Pozostaje pytanie czy przypadkiem dostawcy takich systemów nie traktują inwestorów jak owce gotowe do strzyżenia! Rozumiem że sprzedawcy i instalatorzy bronią swoich systemów (przecież zainwestowali kupę kasy na szkolenia i sprzęt) lecz to nie powód aby usmiercać (robiąc pyskówkę i ośmieszając oponentów) wątek na którym można wymienić uwagi na temat wad, zalet i kosztów różnych systemów. Prawdę mówiąc sam jestem zainteresowany takim do 15 kPLN który dodatkowo mogę złożyć sam mając ku temu i wiedzę i umiejętności.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## B-tomek

Jeszcze jedno. Pozostaje kwestia serwisowania tych systemów. Nie budujemy przecież domu na 10 lat. Po pewnym czasie każdą elektronike ma prawo pierun trafić. Tylko czy za 10 lat będziemy mogli odbudować / zlecić odbudowanie naszego systemu bez totalnej destrukcji chałupy lub zmiany systemu na inny, bo do naszego częściowo uszkodzonego, juz nikt nie produkuje komponentów? Czytam, analizuję i chyba wychodzi na to że za te kilkanaście lat w KNX będzie zachowana zgodnośc wsteczna. Co do innych, to jedna wielka niewiadoma. Tylko ta cena KNX, gdyby tak 4X mniejsza  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Przygotowując teraz nowoczesną, funkcjonalną instalację elektryczną, nie martwiłbym się o przyszłość domu, tym bardziej, że za 10 lat ceny obecnych komponentów do IB powinny być znacznie tańsze. Nowych firm z ofertą systemu IB przybywa jak grzybów po deszczu, to czy będą na rynku za te 10 lat, zweryfikuje życie.
Ja cieszę się faktem, że jako instalator dokonałem już wyboru kilka lat temu, dla nowych klientów podjęcie decyzji teraz, to dosyć skomplikowane, trudne zadanie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## B-tomek

No właśnie, wejść w KNX czy z-Wave ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasprzyk

> No właśnie, wejść w KNX czy z-Wave ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wynika jakby pytanie było skierowane do mnie, niestety muszą się wypowiedzieć inni koledzy - ja z tymi systemami nie miałem styczności.
Obecnie jestem na etapie wykańczania kolejnego systemu Nexo:

----------


## Samotny_Knx

Ja myślę o systemie Knx, ale martwią mnie instalatorzy.
Mają klucz i oprogramowanie i za wszystko tylko kasa.
Żona kupiła do naszego domu okna Fakro z-wave ,
I jestem ciekawy jak je podpiąć z Knx???
Teraz mam na tapecie system Fibaro, widzę że ma większe możliwości i zmieszczę się w przeznaczonej kwocie.
Liczę że będę do przodu na wykonaniu instalacji elektrycznej.
Okablowanie do każdej lampy to tragedia przy mojej ilości punktów.
I magistrala, rozdzielnia jak szafa.
Ktoś zna ten system?
Widzę na zdjęciu obrazek, ładna rozdzielnia a co będzie przy awarii głównego sterownika????

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam



> Ja myślę o systemie Knx, ale martwią mnie instalatorzy.
> Mają klucz i oprogramowanie i za wszystko tylko kasa.


Co dokładnie masz na myśli ? 



> Teraz mam na tapecie system Fibaro, widzę że ma większe możliwości i zmieszczę się w przeznaczonej kwocie.


Pisałeś na początku o Knx, chyba cenowo to zupełnie inne pułki ?



> Liczę że będę do przodu na wykonaniu instalacji elektrycznej.
> Okablowanie do każdej lampy to tragedia przy mojej ilości punktów.
> I magistrala, rozdzielnia jak szafa.


Popatrz, załóżmy, że w salonie masz 9 lamp, 3 w każdym rzędzie. Instalator elektryk przeważnie liczy - 1 oprawa + 1 wyłącznik = 1 punkt * określona kwota za robociznę, czyli posiadasz 9 pkt. Różnica w systemie scentralizowanym jest taka (o ile zastosujesz przyciski programowalne), że zapłacisz za 9pkt + 1 pkt sterujący tymi światłami - razem 10pkt. Teraz kwestia długości przewodów - do tradycyjnej wersji wykorzystasz 1 przewód zasilający z rozdzielni + odpływy od wyłączników do tych opraw, przy rozwiązaniu z drugiej wersji, ilość przewodów zwiększy się o 3 obwody - czy dużo czy mało .. ? kwestia odległości omawianego pomieszczenie od rozdzielni głównej budynku. Dodatkowo tym samym obwodem przycisku programowalnego posterujesz rolety, ogrzewanie lub inne funkcje - czyli tutaj nawet są realne oszczędności. 
Ile niezależnych punktów świetlnych posiadasz ?



> [B]Widzę na zdjęciu obrazek, ładna rozdzielnia a co będzie przy awarii głównego sterownika????


W przypadku, kiedy w instalacji wykorzystujesz tradycyjne wyłączniki (w sensie - wyłączniki odbijane tzw. "dzwonkowe" ) po awarii płyty głównej nadal normalnie operujesz światłami i roletami. Przy innych urządzeniach (zasobach mieszkania) możesz przejść na sterowanie manualne do czasu naprawy zaistniałej sytuacji (nie zdarzyło się jeszcze, odpukać  :wink:  )  W takiej sytuacji nie będzie funkcjonowała automatyka (logiki) oraz system alarmowy czy podgląd kamer na LCD. 



> Ktoś zna ten system?


Fibaro ?  znamy, znamy ale tylko w kwestii odstawianych tragikomedii na różnych forach technicznych - ostatnio jakieś wierszyki ktoś serwował na forum muratora  :wink:  - usunęli wątki.
Pzdr

----------


## Radit

> Ja myślę o systemie Knx, ale martwią mnie instalatorzy.
> Mają klucz i oprogramowanie i za wszystko tylko kasa.


To sobie sobie kup ETS-a i sam programuj , ja tak zrobiłem i nie narzekam . 




> Żona kupiła do naszego domu okna Fakro z-wave ,
> I jestem ciekawy jak je podpiąć z Knx???


Normalnie




> Teraz mam na tapecie system Fibaro, widzę że ma większe możliwości i zmieszczę się w przeznaczonej kwocie.


nie wiem co bierzesz , ale rzuć to . Jakie większe możliwości ? mówisz o sterowaniu RGB ? czy może o algorytmach do podłogówki ? a może jeszcze o czymś innym ?  :smile: )




> Liczę że będę do przodu na wykonaniu instalacji elektrycznej.
> Okablowanie do każdej lampy to tragedia przy mojej ilości punktów.
> I magistrala, rozdzielnia jak szafa.
> Ktoś zna ten system?


Ja znam i sam programowałem , nie jestem żadnym instalatorem ani nie mam wykształcenia w tym kierunku , widzę że jesteś z Wrocławia , ja z pod , zapraszam na kawę i osobiste oględziny.

----------


## xtea

Wejdź w to co ja. Kup PLC i zrób to za 2-3 tysiace PLN tak jak ja. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg

a schematy są tutaj:
http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf

a tutaj strona na facebooku:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Home-A...38634092874713

i nie słuchaj żadnych instalatorów/integratorów.

----------


## dendrytus

> Wejdź w to co ja. Kup PLC i zrób to za 2-3 tysiace PLN tak jak ja. 
> ....................................
> i nie słuchaj żadnych instalatorów/integratorów.


Masz rację cały świat przechodzi na chińskie PLC.
A tu najlepszy dowód na taki stan rzeczy
http://www.knx.org/fileadmin/downloa..._1_2013_EN.pdf

----------


## dendrytus

> Proponujesz budować Knx na Raspberry PI,


KNX do poprawnej pracy nie wymaga żadnego serwera, nawet takiego na Raspberry pi



> jednak czytam w internecie  że jest to wersja komputera wydawanego z myślą o krajach trzeciego świata.


To ciekawe, bo google zakupiło 150 tys. Raspberry pi dla szkół w UK. No chyba, że UK to już teraz 3 świat.
Gdyby myślano o trzecim świecie produkowano by je a chinach, a tak nie jest.



> Mam pytanie odnośnie jego montażu, czy możemy go zamontować w rozdzielni czy obudowa jest ładna i może stać pod telewizorem?


Gdzie chcesz



> Proszę napisz czy takie rozwiązanie jest profesjonalne i niezawodne.


Nie jest profesjonalne, bo nie ma znaczka Gira, ABB czy JUNG.
Powszechnie wiadomo że centralki fibaro są produkowane w chinach.
Jest tak samo niezawodne jak każdy inny produkt wykonany na podzespołach i w odpowiednich warunkach.



> Czy mogę zakupić od ciebie wersję już zlutowaną i ile dajesz na to gwarancji.


Raspberry Pi nigdy nie był w wersji do samodzielnego montażu.
Gwarancja u mnie to 24 mies




> Ja myślę o systemie Knx, ale martwią mnie instalatorzy.
> Mają klucz


NIGDY ŻADNEGO KLUCZA NIE BYŁO



> i oprogramowanie


Oprogramowanie kosztuje 100€ lub jest za darmo, o ile zdasz kurs online.



> i za wszystko tylko kasa.


Rozumiem, że ty swoją wiedzę zdobyłeś za darmo, więc  pracę wykonujesz też za darmo. Skoro pracujesz za darmo, to pieniądze na budowę domu ukradłeś? 
Ja niestety nie. Musiałem na kursy i szkolenia związane z certyfikatami KNX wydać ponad 10 tys. złoty.



> Żona kupiła do naszego domu okna Fakro z-wave ,
> I jestem ciekawy jak je podpiąć z Knx???


Skoro zaczynasz od dupy strony, to masz problem.
Zostaw silniki i wywal sterowanie z-wave. Najtańszy sposób.



> Teraz mam na tapecie system Fibaro, widzę że ma większe możliwości i zmieszczę się w przeznaczonej kwocie.


Większe możliwości? To ciekawe, bo jakimś cudem nie radzi sobie np. z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Ma aplikację na iPada czy tablety z androidem?
Widocznie nikt w europie nie zna możliwości fibaro
http://www.knx.org/fileadmin/news/1340357654216111781English.pdf



> Widzę na zdjęciu obrazek, ładna rozdzielnia a co będzie przy awarii głównego sterownika????


No to chyba pytanie do fibaro czy innych systemów scentralizowanych takich jak np fibaro. W KNX nie ma czegoś takiego jak główny sterownik.

----------


## Krzybagi

Ja trochę inaczej postawiłem pytanie niż to na początku tego wątku - określiłem (wtedy wydawało mi się, że dokładnie) co system miałby realizować i wysłałem zapytanie do kilku firm. Odpowiedzi z cenami znajdziecie na tym wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lski-system-ID
ale wcale nie pomogło mi to podjąć decyzji  :smile:

----------

